# Ω Axel's GFX & Pixel Shoppe Ω || NEW GFX STYLES || All Slots Open Ω



## Axeler137

*Ω Axel's GFX & Pixel Shoppe Ω || NEW GFX STYLES || All Slots Open Ω*






Credits to WonderK

Welcome, welcome to Axel's Graphically, Pixelated Shoppe. This is basically expanding my shoppe to GFX and Userbars. So have a look around and request something! 






*Rules*:
*I.* Only request if you have more than 200+ posts. 
*II.* Don't take credit.
*III.* I have the right to deny your request. 
*IV.* Respect myself and others here. 
*V.* You can only request one overworld/GFX/Userbar at a time. One of each essentially.
*VI.* No need to pay, unless otherwise specified. Donations welcomed and recognized!






Thanks to WonderK for the idea. ​


----------



## Axeler137

This is the Overworld section of the shop. This section is probably different than anything else on this site. I make Pokemon Overworlds. What are Overworlds? You will find out soon enough! Anyone and everyone is free to request for one, as long as you have more than 200+ posts. Because these are free, and it takes a bit of time to make them, I only ask those who actually exist and are active on the site. Other than that enjoy!







*What are Overworlds?*
A little bit of history for you! Nintendo released a reboot game for the DS back in 2010 called Pokemon HeartGold and Soulsilver. It included a Pokewalker and everything. It was brought in many different elements to the game and a wonderful reboot to its Gameboy forerunner. It also included the feature to always have a Pokemon walking behind you as you battle trainers and became the Pokemon Master. These sprites in the game were dubbed Overworld Sprites and were a huge hit. Well, someone got a hold of these sprites and now they are available online for people's usage.

*What do you do?*
I simply take those sprites and make a little GIF out of them. They walk back and forth, along with their trainer. I do not own anything and simply just make the Overworld Sprites. That's all I do.

*How do I request one?*
All you have to do is fill out the request form at the bottom and fill out all the information. Plain and simple. 

*What if I want a custom sprite of my mayor/OC walking with my Pokemon?*
That is where it gets interesting. I can definitely make your Mayor/OC into a little custom sprite, but it will cost you because I have to do a little more. Please provide a reference of your Mayor/OC, I will try and make one to your liking. I will definitely PM you a couple ideas before I officially finish the requset. For this, I will have to charge at *40 TBTB* to make it worth my while. And, if you are requesting one, please send in your monies *till after I complete your order* (just in case you want changes or anything of the sort. *What Pokemon are available?*
From the actual game, all Pokemon from Gen I-IV are available. Additionally, a community on Deviantart created Overworld sprites for Gen V. But, a couple of Pokemon from Gen VI has been provided. So, just request the Pokemon and I'll notify you if I could find one or not. If you find a Gen VI Overworld sprite that I can use, I would love to use it. 

*What if I wanted it over a tag/banner/etc. or something special?*
I can. But, only under a couple conditions. First, you must have consent from the creator of the tag/banner/etc. for me to make something _over_ the tag/banner/etc. I'd rather not get in a bind with whoever made it. Second, there will be a *small charge (probably 15-25TBTB)*, since it is a little extra work. And, this also includes something special, like a bunch walking in a line or something crazy like that. Just ask and I'll get back to you. There is an example in the banner at the top.

*Can you do other spriting other than this?*
Unfortunately, no. I'm not that good. I made this thread just in case someone want to request something like this. If there is little interest in it, I will simply close down and move on with my life. No harm, no fowl. 






*Request Form*:

I'd like an Overworld!
Pokemon:
 - Shiny?:
Trainer:
 - Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?:
Direction:

If you are ordering an Overworld for a userbar, please let me know!



Spoiler: Located X/Y Overworlds plus Mega Evolutions (so far!):



http://chasemortier.deviantart.com/art/Pokemon-X-and-Y-overworld-dex-437564440
http://u.cubeupload.com/majexs137/gogoatoverworldsprit.png
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-OW-Special-2-5-Ω/page9&p=3681512#post3681512
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...pecial-2-5-Ω&p=3683112&viewfull=1#post3683112
*Disclaimer*: None of these are mine!








*Slots*:

Normal Requests [OPEN]:
1. a potato
2. Klinkguin
3. 
4. 
5.

Special Requests [OPEN]:
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 





*
Examples:*
These can be found _everywhere_
​


----------



## Axeler137

You have made it to the GFX section of the shoppe! Welcome! This is probably very similar to other threads in the Museum. I recently just started making GFX thanks to WonderK's stunning ability to influence other to start making GFX. See what I did there  Honestly, this is just for me to improve in my GFX skills, nothing more. Oh, and it won't cost you anything for these. And, there are no slots for this. I might add slots if I get overwhelmed with requests. Enjoy!

Maximum Size: 500x150
[+1 TBT for every 1px larger]
Banner (715x250) : 315 TBT






*Request Form*:
_Bold areas where needed. _

I'd like an GFX!
Signature/Avatar: Signature / Avatar / Both
Render/Stock:
Style: Special Effects / Color Splash / Vector
Effects: Heavy / Medium / Light
Colors:
Text:
 - Font:
Size:
Other:






*Rending Requests* [OPEN]:
_Just to keep track..._

1. RJ
2. Birdy
3. Jawile
4. FireNinja
5. Ashtot
6. 
7. 
8. 
9. 
10. 

*Special Requests *[OPEN]:

1. Crystal 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 






Styles:

*Special Effects*




Usage of C4D, fractals, a render and stock. 

*Color Splash*




Like Special Effects style but only one color is shown while the rest is set to Black and White. 
Render must be as close to the desired color as possible. 

*Vector*




Blank colored background with render and vector brushes.






Examples can be found here.



Spoiler: Previous Requests (W/ Special Effects specifications)



*Heavy*:





*Medium*:





*Light*:










​


----------



## Axeler137

Now, you are in the last part of my shoppe! Enjoy! Thanks to WonderK, he gave me the great idea to make userbars. These are also free (for now). And, this is very experimental, and I will be getting the kinks out of this as we go. No slots or payment! So order one and enjoy!

If you are ordering with an Overworld on it, please make sure I've already made it. If you haven't, go up and get one in the other section. 






*Request Form*:
_Bold areas where needed. _

I'd like an Userbar!
Text:
Image/Overworld:
 - If Overworld, post here:
 - If Overworld, Style: HGSS / PMD
Colors:
Position: (Text/image left, right, center, etc.)
Other:






*Rending Requests* [OPEN]:
_Just to keep track..._

1. Luckypinch
2. 
3. 
4. 
5.






*Examples:*
_HG/SS Style:_





_PMD Style:_







Spoiler: Previous Requests:






































​


----------



## Axeler137

*RESERVED​*


----------



## Axeler137

*-ahem-

GRAND RE-OPENING!!!

Everything is currently open and available.
All request from my previous shop thread have been moved over. 
Request away!*​


----------



## Droogie

Hey yo!
Quick question, what would userbars be used for? Like where would you put them? c:


----------



## Aradai

Ooooooh new shop! 
i hope I'm the first one to request again. Just a personal goal.

I'll order a GFX sig.

Signature/Avatar: *Signature* / Avatar / Both
Render/Stock: Render/Stock (is this okay? Sorry, I suck with stocks :/)
Effects: Heavy / *Medium* / Light
Colors: Blue
Text: "There are two sides to every story."
Font: I have two in mind. One. Two.
Size: 400x150
Other: I. WILL. TIP.


----------



## Axeler137

Droogie said:


> Hey yo!
> Quick question, what would userbars be used for? Like where would you put them? c:



You can use them to link to your shop, dA page, tumblr page
Or more like a status update or something like that. I've been on a couple forums where they use them for all types of things. 
Completely up to you how you wanna use it.


----------



## Gregriii

Woah, amazing, sure that you get a lot of people asking for GFX.

Not like when I tried. Cries*


----------



## Axeler137

Sparkanine said:


> Ooooooh new shop!
> i hope I'm the first one to request again. Just a personal goal.
> 
> I'll order a GFX sig.
> 
> Signature/Avatar: *Signature* / Avatar / Both
> Render/Stock: Render/Stock (is this okay? Sorry, I suck with stocks :/)
> Effects: Heavy / *Medium* / Light
> Colors: Blue
> Text: "There are two sides to every story."
> Font: I have two in mind. One. Two.
> Size: 400x150
> Other: I. WILL. TIP.



YAY GFX Request!
yeah the stock is fine. I can work with that. Do you have a preference of font? Or just whatever?


----------



## Aradai

Axeler137 said:


> YAY GFX Request!
> yeah the stock is fine. I can work with that. Do you have a preference of font? Or just whatever?



Well, I like the first one more. You can go with that.


----------



## Hyperpesta

Signature/Avatar: Signature / Avatar / Both : Siggy
Render/Stock: 



Spoiler: here










Effects: Heavy / Medium / Light Heavy
Colors: Anything That Makes it look freaky
Text: Did anyone ask for candy?
- Font:  This one
Size: 500x150
Other: Can you theme it kinda halloweeny? Thanks Axeler!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Dam Beaten by Sparkanine AGAIN ! Lol


----------



## Aradai

@J o s h:  Sorry!


----------



## Droogie

Userbar

*Text*: Prince's Daycare 
*Colors*: I trust your judgment!
*Image/Overworld*:
- *If Overworld, post here*: 
 
Do you think it would look better with less Pokemon? If so, could you just include Weavile, Arcanine, and Jolteon? If you think it'll look good with the six, then they're fine!
- *If Overworld, Style*: I don't know what this part means o.o
*Colors*: Pink might be fun xD Whatever matches the layout of my shop c:
*Position*: Text on the left, overworld on the right. OH GOSH. Is it too much to ask you to change the overworld you originally made for me to walk the other way for this userbar?
*Other*: Some day Deino will come to you *^*


----------



## Axeler137

J o s h said:


> Signature/Avatar: Signature / Avatar / Both : Siggy
> Render/Stock:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Effects: Heavy / Medium / Light Heavy
> Colors: Anything That Makes it look freaky
> Text: Did anyone ask for candy?
> - Font:  This one
> Size: 500x150
> Other: Can you theme it kinda halloweeny? Thanks Axeler!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Dam Beaten by Sparkanine AGAIN ! Lol



Accepted! I'll do my best!!



Droogie said:


> Userbar
> 
> *Text*: Prince's Daycare
> *Colors*: I trust your judgment!
> *Image/Overworld*:
> - *If Overworld, post here*:
> View attachment 63281
> Do you think it would look better with less Pokemon? If so, could you just include Weavile, Arcanine, and Jolteon? If you think it'll look good with the six, then they're fine!
> - *If Overworld, Style*: I don't know what this part means o.o
> *Colors*: Pink might be fun xD Whatever matches the layout of my shop c:
> *Position*: Text on the left, overworld on the right. OH GOSH. Is it too much to ask you to change the overworld you originally made for me to walk the other way for this userbar?
> *Other*: Some day Deino will come to you *^*



I'll try a couple ways and let you know. And I messed up the request form so your fine.
The style examples are in the examples section, no worries!
Accepted!


----------



## Stepheroo

Omg congrats on the new shop, Axeler! Just one question, what qualifies as a "Spec request"? Is that just a GFX request?


----------



## Cam1

I like your new shop! Hope everything turns out fine!


----------



## Axeler137

Stepheroo said:


> Omg congrats on the new shop, Axeler! Just one question, what qualifies as a "Spec request"? Is that just a GFX request?


It's for the Overworlds, those are special requestsin that category. The rest of the shop is open, fluid requests, if that makes sense.


PokeCam420 said:


> I like your new shop! Hope everything turns out fine!


Thanks man! I do to!


----------



## Shirohibiki

whee new shop! ill be sure to come round sometime


----------



## Axeler137

Shirohibiki said:


> whee new shop! ill be sure to come round sometime



Shweet, can't wait!


----------



## Axeler137




----------



## Labrontheowl

Hi, I made an order on your last thread and I paid, will you be posting my finished order on this thread?


----------



## Axeler137

Labrontheowl said:


> Hi, I made an order on your last thread and I paid, will you be posting my finished order on this thread?



Omigosh, I completely forgot about your order. 
Getting right on that now.


----------



## JayTrain

Good luck with the shop :]


----------



## Axeler137

RJtheACPlayer said:


> Good luck with the shop :]



Thanks!


----------



## Axeler137

*




A nightly bump before going to bed. 
Got quite a few requests today! Thanks to those!
Please look around and request anything if you are interested!
Thanks~*​


----------



## Axeler137

Just a little morning bump~
Got a new banner, tho ​


----------



## Guero101

Pokemon: Empoleon, Lapras, Vaporeon, Starmie, Crawdaunt, Walrein
 - Shiny?: Starmie
 Trainer: Siebold. if you cant get him, then crasher wake.
 - Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?:
 Direction: Left


----------



## Hyperpesta

*Stalks The Thread*


----------



## Axeler137

Guero101 said:


> Pokemon: Empoleon, Lapras, Vaporeon, Starmie, Crawdaunt, Walrein
> - Shiny?: Starmie
> Trainer: Siebold. if you cant get him, then crasher wake.
> - Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?:
> Direction: Left



Accepted!



J o s h said:


> *Stalks The Thread*



Thanks! It's greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Axeler137

@PokeCam420:





@J o s h:





@Droogie:




I went with Shiny Weavile colors since I feel that its your mascot. Let me know what you think.

------------------------------------------------------

Ya'll enjoy! Everyone else is a WIP!
​


----------



## Hyperpesta

Thanks!


----------



## Droogie

Axeler137 said:


> @Droogie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went with Shiny Weavile colors since I feel that its your mascot. Let me know what you think.
> ​



Oh gosh you are fantastic!! Is it possible to link my shop if you click the userbar? ^^ 

EDIT: I figured it out! Thank you so much again!! It looks wonderful x3


----------



## Hyperpesta

Could you maybe make them space out like this? Sorry to be picky.  ---------->______<------------


----------



## Axeler137

Droogie said:


> Oh gosh you are fantastic!! Is it possible to link my shop if you click the userbar? ^^



I think you just use the  tag around the [img] tag. Does tha...oad.com/majexs137/Josh2.gif[/IMG]
How's this?


----------



## Droogie

Axeler137 said:


> I think you just use the  tag around the [img] tag. Does tha...t, looks wonderful! 8D
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Hyperpesta

TYSM!


----------



## Gregriii

I can't wait to see sayaka >.<


----------



## JayTrain

Can I request a signature? I don't want to over pack you with orders.


----------



## Cam1

Axeler137 said:


> @PokeCam420:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @J o s h:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Droogie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went with Shiny Weavile colors since I feel that its your mascot. Let me know what you think.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ya'll enjoy! Everyone else is a WIP!
> ​


I love it! going to make my 4th signavatar account for this cycling thing now XDDDD


----------



## Axeler137

@Labrontheowl:







RJtheACPlayer said:


> Can I request a signature? I don't want to over pack you with orders.



Sure go ahead! I actually finished one of the GFX requsets now so go right ahead!


----------



## JayTrain

Ok , also do you play pokemon competitively?

- - - Post Merge - - -




Spoiler: Order



Signature/Avatar: *Signature* / Avatar / Both
Render/Stock: Render, I suck at finding stocks so anything you feel best works 
Effects: Heavy / *Medium* / Light
Colors: Purple
Text: Have Faith
-Font: Anything will do 
Size: Average Signature Size
Other: Thank you so much!


----------



## Axeler137

@Sparkanine:




Hope you like it
-nervously hands over tag-

@J o s h:
Check your VMs!

@Everyone else: 
WIP!​


----------



## Gregriii

I'm literally stalking that thread to see if you post or not. DD: Help. Well, I can still stalking for 4 WUOH SO IRONICAL hours more D:


----------



## Axeler137

RJtheACPlayer said:


> Can I request a signature? I don't want to over pack you with orders.





RJtheACPlayer said:


> Ok , also do you play pokemon competitively?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Order
> 
> 
> 
> Signature/Avatar: *Signature* / Avatar / Both
> Render/Stock: Render, I suck at finding stocks so anything you feel best works
> Effects: Heavy / *Medium* / Light
> Colors: Purple
> Text: Have Faith
> -Font: Anything will do
> Size: Average Signature Size
> Other: Thank you so much!



Um no I don't battle competitively. I wish I did. I'm no good at it. 
Also, accepted!


----------



## Gregriii

Axeler137 said:


> Um no I don't battle competitively. I wish I did. I'm no good at it.
> Also, accepted!



You can always play showdown. D:


----------



## Aradai

Axeler137 said:


> @Sparkanine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it
> -nervously hands over tag-
> ​







*IT'S BEAUTIFUL!*
I'm tipping you! Thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Axeler137 said:


> Um no I don't battle competitively. I wish I did. I'm no good at it.
> Also, accepted!



And I know that feel bro.
Swiftstream demolished me in a Pokemon battle yesterday. ;A;


----------



## Axeler137

Sparkanine said:


> *IT'S BEAUTIFUL!*
> I'm tipping you! Thank you!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> And I know that feel bro.
> Swiftstream demolished me in a Pokemon battle yesterday. ;A;



Oh jeez I'm glad you like it so much. I wish I had more skill to make it even better. heh.
And yeah, I didn't know TBT had such a wide Pokemon community .-.

Shoutout to Sparkanine for the tip!


----------



## JayTrain

Oh well, as long as you have fun with the game I guess that is all that matters


----------



## Guero101

I barley but swiftstream the other day! But I beat her


----------



## Cam1

God Swiftstream crushed me. I thought I was gonna win when my non EV or IV Heliolisk knocked out two of her Pok?mon, but she OHKO'd all 6 of my Pok?monafter that ;-;


----------



## Droogie

PokeCam420 said:


> God Swiftstream crushed me. I thought I was gonna win when my non EV or IV Heliolisk knocked out two of her Pok?mon, but she OHKO'd all 6 of my Pok?monafter that ;-;



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Aradai

We can all conclude that the adorable Swiftstream is a pokemon beast.


----------



## Gregriii

Killstream


----------



## Axeler137

Gregriii said:


> Killstream



This just made my day.


----------



## Gregriii

Axeler137 said:


> This just made my day.



Well, you can combine everything with stream. Applestream Isabellestream Sparakastream, (OMG THE NEW SHIROK)...


----------



## Stepheroo

Gregriii said:


> Well, you can combine everything with stream. Applestream Isabellestream Sparakastream, (OMG THE NEW SHIROK)...



No.


----------



## Gregriii

Stepheroo said:


> No.



Bu... bu...t... YOU MAKE ME CRY.


----------



## Stepheroo

Gregriii said:


> Bu... bu...t... YOU MAKE ME CRY.



Maybe. MAYBE.


----------



## Gregriii

Stepheroo said:


> Maybe. MAYBE.



Why I laughed with this? Oh gosh, the nocturnal Gregri laughs with everything. DDD:


----------



## Mayor Lark

*Userbar*
Text: Sucre Chattons (Or just Sucre idc)
- If Overworld, post here: Could you use my own? 

Colors: whatever fits - pinks or blues idc
Position: text right, image left
Other: I hope this is all okay. I can tip you as well if you'd like


----------



## Axeler137

Mayor Lark said:


> *Userbar*
> Text: Sucre Chattons (Or just Sucre idc)
> - If Overworld, post here: Could you use my own? View attachment 63536
> Colors: whatever fits - pinks or blues idc
> Position: text right, image left
> Other: I hope this is all okay. I can tip you as well if you'd like



Accepted! Don't need the tip, but greatly appreciated.


----------



## MayorMudkip

Hey Axeler, I came here to thank you for fulfilling my request in the older thread (I love it!).  But then I saw the userbars.  I hope it's okay to request one, if you're not too overloaded.

Text: Click here to feed a pokemon in need
Colors: I'm partial to blues, but I'll defer to your judgement.
Image/Overworld: Overworld
- If Overworld, post here: 
- If Overworld, Style: *HGSS* / PMD
Colors: Again, I'll kinda let you go with it. >>
Position: Would it be okay to ask you to flip the overworld so the pokemon are walking towards the right? If that's okay I would like the sprites on the left side (walking to the right), with the text on the right.
Other: If Latios is too big or doesn't quite fit, it's okay to leave him out.  Otherwise, thank you so much for doing all this. C:


----------



## Axeler137

MayorMudkip said:


> Hey Axeler, I came here to thank you for fulfilling my request in the older thread (I love it!).  But then I saw the userbars.  I hope it's okay to request one, if you're not too overloaded.
> 
> Text: Click here to feed a pokemon in need
> Colors: I'm partial to blues, but I'll defer to your judgement.
> Image/Overworld: Overworld
> - If Overworld, post here: View attachment 63547
> - If Overworld, Style: *HGSS* / PMD
> Colors: Again, I'll kinda let you go with it. >>
> Position: Would it be okay to ask you to flip the overworld so the pokemon are walking towards the right? If that's okay I would like the sprites on the left side (walking to the right), with the text on the right.
> Other: If Latios is too big or doesn't quite fit, it's okay to leave him out.  Otherwise, thank you so much for doing all this. C:



Nah your good! Where is the userbar going to be linked to? Just so have have some sort of idea for colors hehe
Accepted btw!


----------



## MayorMudkip

It's going to link to my commission thread, here. C:


----------



## Axeler137

MayorMudkip said:


> It's going to link to my commission thread, here. C:



Alright, Hm. I'll think of something.
I might just do a couple color schemes and let you decide.


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Ooooh I would LOVE one! 

*Request Form:*

*Pokemon:* All the Eevee-lutions in this order: Sylveon, Espeon, Vaporeon, Umbreon, Leafeon, Flareon, Glaceon, Jolteon, Eevee
*- Shiny?:* No thank you c:

*Trainer: *My trainer c:
*- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?:* Emma { *x* } (ignore Zach's)

*Direction: *Walking from right to left please :3

Thank you so much!


----------



## Axeler137

emmatheweirdo said:


> Ooooh I would LOVE one!
> 
> *Request Form:*
> 
> *Pokemon:* All the Eevee-lutions in this order: Sylveon, Espeon, Vaporeon, Umbreon, Leafeon, Flareon, Glaceon, Jolteon, Eevee
> *- Shiny?:* No thank you c:
> 
> *Trainer: *My trainer c:
> *- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?:* Emma { *x* } (ignore Zach's)
> 
> *Direction: *Walking from right to left please :3
> 
> Thank you so much!



Accepted! Everything seems to be in order. 
Just to clairfy, you want them walking to the left right? ------>


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Axeler137 said:


> Accepted! Everything seems to be in order.
> Just to clairfy, you want them walking to the left right? ------>



The other way cx Right to left so... <----- That way :3

Thank you so much!


----------



## Axeler137

emmatheweirdo said:


> The other way cx Right to left so... <----- That way :3
> 
> Thank you so much!



That's why I have to ask. Alright, you have been placed on the list :3


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Axeler137 said:


> That's why I have to ask. Alright, you have been placed on the list :3



No problem! Thank you so much <3


----------



## Labrontheowl

I was wondering around when would mine be finished? I had bought one from the older thread o:


----------



## KermitTea

This is really nice of you. I love your work  I hope you don't mind if I request --

Pokemon: Torchic
- Shiny?: Nope. 
Trainer: 



Spoiler






Direction: walking left <<<<

[Ordering for a future user bar]

Thanks so much


----------



## Axeler137

Labrontheowl said:


> I was wondering around when would mine be finished? I had bought one from the older thread o:



Posted here.



Karen said:


> This is really nice of you. I love your work  I hope you don't mind if I request --
> 
> Pokemon: Torchic
> - Shiny?: Nope.
> Trainer:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 63735
> 
> 
> Direction: walking left <<<<
> 
> [Ordering for a future user bar]
> 
> Thanks so much



Accepted!

- - - Post Merge - - -

And shoutout to Karen for the lovely tip!


----------



## Labrontheowl

Oops I had missed it sorry, tysm!! It's the cutest ever ^^'


----------



## Aradai

Text: "My Egg Cove!"
Image/Overworld:
- If Overworld, post here: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- If Overworld, Style: *HGSS* / PMD
Colors: Idk here is the site can you help?
Position: Can you put the text on the left and the image on the right?
Other: Nope! Thanks!


----------



## Axeler137

Sparkanine said:


> Text: "My Egg Cove!"
> Image/Overworld:
> - If Overworld, post here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - If Overworld, Style: *HGSS* / PMD
> Colors: Idk here is the site can you help?
> Position: Can you put the text on the left and the image on the right?
> Other: Nope! Thanks!




Accepted! Everything is in order. Adding to the list. 

@Everyone else: WIP... Working long days so orders will be completed a lot slower, sorry guys!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Can you do megas?


----------



## Axeler137

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Can you do megas?



Depends on which one.


----------



## KermitTea

Axeler137 said:


> Accepted! Everything is in order. Adding to the list.
> 
> @Everyone else: WIP... Working long days so orders will be completed a lot slower, sorry guys!



I don't see my name on the op :c if you haven't started mine yet, I just saw you did one with a heart speech bubble on top of te Pokemon, could you do it like that for mine? If you have started it already it's ok


----------



## Axeler137

Karen said:


> I don't see my name on the op :c if you haven't started mine yet, I just saw you did one with a heart speech bubble on top of te Pokemon, could you do it like that for mine? If you have started it already it's ok



I haven't had time to sit down and put it up! I have you in mind. Sorry about that!
And yeah, I can add it


----------



## Cam1

Pokemon: Could you try to do Mawile Mega evolving?
Shiny: no thank you
Trainer: Will VM you a pic aforementioned
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: Will VM you the pic aforementioned
Direction: <--------- 
Thank you!


----------



## Axeler137

PokeCam420 said:


> Pokemon: Could you try to do Mawile Mega evolving using the sprite I VMed you, while walking toward the trainer(like ObeseMudkips') #3 on the 7 trainer sig(White and black hair. If necessary, I will screenshot the page and circle the one I want + VM it to you)?
> - Shiny?: No thank you
> Trainer: Will VM you a pic aforementioned
> - Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: Will VM you the pic aforementioned
> Direction: --------->
> Thank you!



We got a complicated order!
Accepted...


----------



## Cam1

Axeler137 said:


> We got a complicated order!
> Accepted...




This one XD


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

What megas can you do?


----------



## Axeler137

ObeseMudkipz said:


> What megas can you do?



I really haven't sat down to look at what mega evolutions are out there. 
I would say just name off the ones you want, or just google the one you are looking for (because honestly, I will do the same thing). 
As stated in my FAQ, I don't make sprites.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Could you do mega lucario?


----------



## Cam1

http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2013/354/8/3/mega_lucario_sprites_by_getsuei_h-d6ymrdw.png
Mega Lucario sprites

http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2013/258/1/e/mega_blaziken_by_juanca1996-d6mh6dh.png
Mega Blaziken. I am gonna keep editing this post as I find mega sprites for ObeseMudkipz

'Dont know if anyone will want it, but Primal Dialga
http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2..._overworld_sprite_by_shadowgate31-d2rsb9v.png
Just because I came across it, Diantha
http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/178/8/e/some_diantha_sprites_by_blckwh-d703uss.png
Mega Charizard X
http://i.imgur.com/PTXdI5F.png
Diancie
http://pokeargentum.deviantart.com/...9774384?q=sort:time gallery:PokeArgentum&qo=0
idk if you have it, but Pyroar female
http://anvil555.deviantart.com/art/Pyroar-Female-OW-433957888
Ghetsis
http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2...verworld_sprites_by_sixsamuraiftw-d4dm3ns.png


----------



## KermitTea

Axeler137 said:


> I haven't had time to sit down and put it up! I have you in mind. Sorry about that!
> And yeah, I can add it



Thanks so much!


----------



## Cam1

I want to order a userbar for my new shop, but I would be putting too much pressure on you. I order way too much XD Good luck with irl stuff and all the orders Axel!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I edited my order to make it easier on you so you dont have to make a whole nother side sprite for that trainer. Unless you already did it.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

PokeCam420 said:


> http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2013/354/8/3/mega_lucario_sprites_by_getsuei_h-d6ymrdw.png
> Mega Lucario sprites
> 
> http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2013/258/1/e/mega_blaziken_by_juanca1996-d6mh6dh.png
> Mega Blaziken. I am gonna keep editing this post as I find mega sprites for ObeseMudkipz
> 
> 'Dont know if anyone will want it, but Primal Dialga
> http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2..._overworld_sprite_by_shadowgate31-d2rsb9v.png
> Just because I came across it, Diantha
> http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/178/8/e/some_diantha_sprites_by_blckwh-d703uss.png
> Mega Charizard X
> http://i.imgur.com/PTXdI5F.png
> Diancie
> http://pokeargentum.deviantart.com/...9774384?q=sort:time gallery:PokeArgentum&qo=0
> idk if you have it, but Pyroar female
> http://anvil555.deviantart.com/art/Pyroar-Female-OW-433957888
> Ghetsis
> http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2...verworld_sprites_by_sixsamuraiftw-d4dm3ns.png



Thanks 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Could you find a mega gengar?


----------



## Cam1

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Thanks
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Could you find a mega gengar?


No. I havent looked for near all of them though. I did look for him just now

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mega Garchomp
http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2013/334/6/b/mega_garchomp_by_juanca1996-d6w77bl.png

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mega Bannette
http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2013/335/6/1/mega_banette_by_juanca1996-d6wej3s.png


----------



## Axeler137

PokeCam420 said:


> http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2013/354/8/3/mega_lucario_sprites_by_getsuei_h-d6ymrdw.png
> Mega Lucario sprites
> 
> http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2013/258/1/e/mega_blaziken_by_juanca1996-d6mh6dh.png
> Mega Blaziken. I am gonna keep editing this post as I find mega sprites for ObeseMudkipz
> 
> 'Dont know if anyone will want it, but Primal Dialga
> http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2..._overworld_sprite_by_shadowgate31-d2rsb9v.png
> Just because I came across it, Diantha
> http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/178/8/e/some_diantha_sprites_by_blckwh-d703uss.png
> Mega Charizard X
> http://i.imgur.com/PTXdI5F.png
> Diancie
> http://pokeargentum.deviantart.com/...9774384?q=sort:time gallery:PokeArgentum&qo=0
> idk if you have it, but Pyroar female
> http://anvil555.deviantart.com/art/Pyroar-Female-OW-433957888
> Ghetsis
> http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2...verworld_sprites_by_sixsamuraiftw-d4dm3ns.png



Thanks so much PokeCam420, you are a beautiful soul.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PokeCam420 said:


> I want to order a userbar for my new shop, but I would be putting too much pressure on you. I order way too much XD Good luck with irl stuff and all the orders Axel!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, I edited my order to make it easier on you so you dont have to make a whole nother side sprite for that trainer. Unless you already did it.



Oh well alright. thanks!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Would you be able to do another evolution one? Except turning into a mega?


----------



## Axeler137

Completed Requests:

--------------------------------------------------






@Gregriii:





@RJtheACPlayer:




I had a feeling that you wanted your previous order and this one in the same image... Let me know if that was true...







@RJtheACPlayer:











@Mayor Lark





--------------------------------------------------

@ObeseMudkipz:
Sure thing! Just fill out a form for me. 

@Everyone Else:
WIP!​


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Pokemon:Lucario-> mega lucario
- Shiny?: nope
Trainer: Riley
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?:nope
Direction:down


----------



## Bird

I wish you a good luck on your shop! Pretty amazing talent you got there. c: Would love to order again. xD

Text: Bird and Krow's Shop
Image/Overworld:
- If Overworld, post here:
Just use the Veteran trainer and the Chatot and Murkrow please.




- If Overworld, Style: *HGSS* / PMD
Colors: Blue to Gray to Purple
Position: (Text/image left, right, center, etc.) Text is on left, image on right
Other: N/a. Would be easier if there were example orders. ^v^


----------



## Axeler137

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Pokemon:Lucario-> mega lucario
> - Shiny?: nope
> Trainer: Riley
> - Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?:nope
> Direction:down





Bird said:


> I wish you a good luck on your shop! Pretty amazing talent you got there. c: Would love to order again. xD
> 
> Text: Bird and Krow's Shop
> Image/Overworld:
> - If Overworld, post here:
> Just use the Veteran trainer and the Chatot and Murkrow please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - If Overworld, Style: *HGSS* / PMD
> Colors: Blue to Gray to Purple
> Position: (Text/image left, right, center, etc.) Text is on left, image on right
> Other: N/a. Would be easier if there were example orders. ^v^



Both accepted!
And yeah, I'm about to add some examples now. Thanks!


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Axeler137 said:


> Completed Requests:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Gregriii:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @RJtheACPlayer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a feeling that you wanted your previous order and this one in the same image... Let me know if that was true...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @RJtheACPlayer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Mayor Lark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> @ObeseMudkipz:
> Sure thing! Just fill out a form for me.
> 
> @Everyone Else:
> WIP!​



Aww these are super cute! I can't wait to see mine <33


----------



## JayTrain

Axeler137 said:


> Completed Requests:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Gregriii:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @RJtheACPlayer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a feeling that you wanted your previous order and this one in the same image... Let me know if that was true...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @RJtheACPlayer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Mayor Lark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> @ObeseMudkipz:
> Sure thing! Just fill out a form for me.
> 
> @Everyone Else:
> WIP!​



Thank you so much!!!... I actually want to cycle them, thank you for checking though. I don't want to come off rude, but I asked for a shiny umbreon and metagross. Meh who carees shinies are overrated LOL


----------



## Gregriii

I love you.


----------



## Axeler137

RJtheACPlayer said:


> Thank you so much!!!... I actually want to cycle them, thank you for checking though. I don't want to come off rude, but I asked for a shiny umbreon and metagross. Meh who carees shinies are overrated LOL



OH jeez, it did. I can do it over for you if you want D:


----------



## Gregriii

Could you delete the heart of my OW? D:


----------



## Axeler137

Gregriii said:


> Could you delete the heart of my OW? D:







THERE WE GO.


----------



## Gregriii

Axeler137 said:


> Nope



Okay >.< Cause that pixel makes the gif + the banner to high

Well, so I'm going to request the same but without the heart. Can I? (Now I will order with the order form


----------



## Axeler137

Gregriii said:


> Okay >.< Cause that pixel makes the gif + the banner to high
> 
> Well, so I'm going to request the same but without the heart. Can I? (Now I will order with the order form



Look again hehehe


----------



## Gregriii

Again where?


----------



## Hyperpesta

^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Gregriii

LOL. TYVM xDD D:


----------



## Cam1

XDDDDDDDDDDD You just got trolled Gregriii


----------



## Gregriii

No, no, cause I think that first he posted that, but he wanted to troll me and he put nope instead the gif. I'm right? #GregriiiasthenewNaegi


----------



## Axeler137

Gregriii said:


> No, no, cause I think that first he posted that, but he wanted to troll me and he put nope instead the gif. I'm right? #GregriiiasthenewNaegi



Nah, I actually did it but I saved the file wrong so I edited it with nope, then worked on it while that nope was up.
then edited it right as you posted trying to get a new order in xD
so yeah you could call that trolling!


----------



## Cam1

Text: Antioch's Underground Market
Image/Overworld:
- If Overworld, post here: the Mawile thing you are making
- If Overworld, Style: *HGSS* / PMD
Colors: Dark blue to pale blue to a green blue color
Position: (Text/image left, right, center, etc.) Image facing text, so, however that would be.
Other: Thanks so much Axeler!


----------



## Axeler137

PokeCam420 said:


> Text: Antioch's Underground Market
> Image/Overworld:
> - If Overworld, post here: the Mawile thing you are making
> - If Overworld, Style: *HGSS* / PMD
> Colors: Dark blue to pale blue to a green blue color
> Position: (Text/image left, right, center, etc.) Image facing text, so, however that would be.
> Other: Thanks so much Axeler!



Technically you have to wait till the Overworld is done but whatevs.
Accepted. I'll just make a note on there about this order.


----------



## JayTrain

Um sure if you want, you don't have to make my changes a priority, also can you add a heart over loppuny's head?


----------



## Cam1

Axeler137 said:


> Technically you have to wait till the Overworld is done but whatevs.
> Accepted. I'll just make a note on there about this order.


Alright, sorry haha! I just get overly excited sometimes


----------



## JayTrain

Pokecam are we going to share a user bar or get different ones?


----------



## Cam1

RJtheACPlayer said:


> Pokecam are we going to share a user bar or get different ones?


Its up to you


----------



## JayTrain

Well I don't want to over complicate stuff for no reason, I'll get what you are getting


----------



## Cam1

RJtheACPlayer said:


> Well I don't want to over complicate stuff for no reason, I'll get what you are getting


Kay. Twinning. No more spam for me sorry Axel XD


----------



## Axeler137

Completed Requests:

--------------------------------------------







@Guero101:





@Karen:










@J o s h:










@MayorMudkip:





@Sparkanine:





--------------------------------------------

If you have any problems/concerns/etc., please VM/PM me!

@Everyone else:
WIP!​


----------



## Guero101

@Guero101:





Your amazing mr. axeler sir! Excellent! Amazing!


----------



## LindseyKate04

I'd like an Overworld!
Pokemon: Eevee, Lucario, Shiny Ninetales, Mew, and Espurr (if there is a sprite)
Trainer:
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: could you do my mayor? I'll add a pic in a spoiler
Direction: right

I can pay 100 TBT for this 



Spoiler


----------



## Axeler137

Guero101 said:


> @Guero101:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your amazing mr. axeler sir! Excellent! Amazing!



You are more than welcome sir. 
Maybe if you centered your overworlds 



LindseyKate04 said:


> I'd like an Overworld!
> Pokemon: Eevee, Lucario, Shiny Ninetales, Mew, and Espurr (if there is a sprite)
> Trainer:
> - Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: could you do my mayor? I'll add a pic in a spoiler
> Direction: right
> 
> I can pay 100 TBT for this



Accepted! Just make sure you include the mayor ref!And 40 TBT is perfectly fine but sure.


----------



## LindseyKate04

Okay, I edited my post and added a reference  and I want to pay 100! These are super cute <3


----------



## Aradai

Axeler137 said:


> Completed Requests:
> @Sparkanine:
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thank you! Now I can have all of TBT feeding my creatures huehuehue.

FLIGHTRISINGPLEASEREOPENREGISTRATIONSTHANKYOU.


----------



## Guero101

Axeler137 said:


> You are more than welcome sir.
> Maybe if you centered your overworlds
> 
> How do I do that? Or I don't know. I centered them. They stay in the same spot. I want Wake and his pokes on the very right


----------



## Axeler137




----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo

I'd like an Overworld!
Pokemon: Every bird pokemon possible 
Shiny?: Only Swellow if that's ok
Trainer: Uhh you choose
Direction: Right


----------



## Axeler137

BirdsAreCoolYo said:


> I'd like an Overworld!
> Pokemon: Every bird pokemon possible
> Shiny?: Only Swellow if that's ok
> Trainer: Uhh you choose
> Direction: Right



Hm. okay. I'll see what I can do but that might be a special request, seeing as there are so many bird Pokemon. 
Do you have any preferences or like just all bird Pokemon?
Accepted, btw. 

and


----------



## oyasumibunbun

I'd like an Overworld!
Pokemon: piplup, sylveon, roserade, luxray, arcanine, gengar, and giratina
- Shiny?: nope
Trainer: custom oc pls uvu
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-art-trade-thread-(-&#12444;&#9671;&#12444;-) my oc aldin from this thread pls? :3c
Direction: right pls


----------



## Axeler137

oyasumibunbun said:


> I'd like an Overworld!
> Pokemon: piplup, sylveon, roserade, luxray, arcanine, gengar, and giratina
> - Shiny?: nope
> Trainer: custom oc pls uvu
> - Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-art-trade-thread-(-&#12444;&#9671;&#12444;-) my oc aldin from this thread pls? :3c
> Direction: right pls



Accepted!
And that closes the OW Spec slots, for now.


----------



## Aradai

I am back! With a GFX request!

Signature/Avatar: *Signature* / Avatar / Both
Render/Stock: [x] And can you choose a stock? Thanks!
Effects: *Heavy* / Medium / Light
Colors: Maybe a teal color? Or some colors that give it a dark vibe.
Text: "Morrigan Aensland: The Vain Beauty"
Font: Do you mind picking? I'm so sorry ;-;
Size: 400x150
Other: -


----------



## Axeler137

Sparkanine said:


> I am back! With a GFX request!
> 
> Signature/Avatar: *Signature* / Avatar / Both
> Render/Stock: [x] And can you choose a stock? Thanks!
> Effects: *Heavy* / Medium / Light
> Colors: Maybe a teal color? Or some colors that give it a dark vibe.
> Text: "Morrigan Aensland: The Vain Beauty"
> Font: Do you mind picking? I'm so sorry ;-;
> Size: 400x150
> Other: -



omg yes another GFX request
i get really excited about these heh
ACCEPTED!


----------



## oyasumibunbun

Axeler137 said:


> Accepted!
> And that closes the OW Spec slots, for now.



yaay tysm<333


----------



## Axeler137

*Just a small bump for the night. 
I'm going to be honest and I kinda took the day off from doing request. I'll get back to it in the morning!
Make sure to put in some more requests for me to do! ​*


----------



## Axeler137




----------



## Axeler137

Completed Requests:

-----------------------------------------------------






@emmatheweirdo:





@PokeCam420:




Let me know what you think before I start on your userbar.

@ObeseMudkipz:





Special Overworld Requests are now open again!






@Bird:




​


----------



## BerryPop

I'm saving up bells for the birthstone. I want one though D:
(patiently aits in a corner, figuring out pokemon teams for her OCs)


----------



## Gregriii

you don't do sprites, but, you do color changes?


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Axeler137 said:


> Completed Requests:
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @emmatheweirdo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @PokeCam420:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think before I start on your userbar.
> 
> @ObeseMudkipz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special Overworld Requests are now open again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Bird:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Ahhhh omg, tysm it's perfect <333 ily okay


----------



## Axeler137

Gregriii said:


> you don't do sprites, but, you do color changes?



How much of a color change are we talking?


----------



## Gregriii

Na, I'm not going to request anything xd, but, for example, make a Squirtle in pink


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Oh can I ask about the little black spots on the bottom of her hat, near her hair? Is it possible to fix that? I can pay more if necessary c:


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I forgot to ask. Can you put those evolution gifs together? But put the lucario one in the middle? The 5 image restriction is ridiculous. Also good job!


----------



## Axeler137

Gregriii said:


> Na, I'm not going to request anything xd, but, for example, make a Squirtle in pink



Well yeah I can try.



emmatheweirdo said:


> Oh can I ask about the little black spots on the bottom of her hat, near her hair? Is it possible to fix that? I can pay more if necessary c:



Yeah, I can fix that for ya.
Here ya go!







ObeseMudkipz said:


> I forgot to ask. Can you put those evolution gifs together? But put the lucario one in the middle? The 5 image restriction is ridiculous. Also good job!



-sighs- Yeah sure. I'll try and put those together for ya.
Actually, this isn't gonna work out because the one you have has three evolutions and the lucario one only has two. So, it won't look right as one big thing. May I suggest cycling the two images?


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Axeler137 said:


> Yeah, I can fix that for ya.
> Here ya go!



Thank you so much c: She's such a qt and the eevelutions, ugh <333


----------



## Cam1

It's awesome! Thanks!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Yea I just realized that. I should've requested riolu too but I can cycle it and sorry for the bother D:


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo

Axeler137 said:


> Hm. okay. I'll see what I can do but that might be a special request, seeing as there are so many bird Pokemon.
> Do you have any preferences or like just all bird Pokemon?
> Accepted, btw.



Oh um... sure. You can leave out the Murkrow line, Natu line and Togepi line if you count them as birds lol. Otherwise all birds up to gen 4. (idk about gen 5/6 though)


----------



## Axeler137

BirdsAreCoolYo said:


> Oh um... sure. You can leave out the Murkrow line, Natu line and Togepi line if you count them as birds lol. Otherwise all birds up to gen 4. (idk about gen 5/6 though)



Alright. I'll see what I can do. Legendary birds and all that too right?


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo

Not Lugia or anything


----------



## Bird

Axeler137 said:


> @Bird:
> 
> 
> 
> ​



YOU MADE A MISTAKE. Just kidding. I like it! Thank you!


----------



## Axeler137

Bird said:


> YOU MADE A MISTAKE. Just kidding. I like it! Thank you!



D; Please don't scare me like that. And your welcome.


----------



## Bird

Axeler137 said:


> D; Please don't scare me like that. And your welcome.



Hehe, sorry. Gotta see where to put this in my sig.


----------



## KermitTea

I'd like an Userbar!
Text: Karen
Image/Overworld: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- If Overworld, Style: doesn't matter  
Colors: wow idk...maybe like a light blue fade to white fade to grass green in that order from left to right if that makes any sense? D:
Position: Text left , image right
Other: Please add a heart speech bubble above torchic ^^ VM'ed you about it. and THANK YOU!


----------



## Axeler137

Karen said:


> I'd like an Userbar!
> Text: Karen
> Image/Overworld:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - If Overworld, Style: doesn't matter
> Colors: wow idk...maybe like a light blue fade to white fade to grass green in that order from left to right if that makes any sense? D:
> Position: Text left , image right
> Other: Please add a heart speech bubble above torchic ^^ VM'ed you about it. and THANK YOU!



Accepted!
Working on requests now


----------



## TheWonky

I'd like an overworls please.

Pokemon: Swampert, Cacturne, Torkoal, Swellow, Manetric and Donphan
- Shiny?: No thanks 
Trainer: Brendan??  If not Marlon
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?:
Direction: Right


----------



## Axeler137

Completed Requests:

---------------------------------------------------------------






@BirdsAreCoolYo:





@LindseyKate04:
Awaiting Mark Up Approval.

@oyasumibunbun:
Awaiting Mark Up Approval.

@TheWonky:




I just went ahead and did yours.






@Sparkanine:










@PokeCam420:





@Karen:





---------------------------------------------------------------

Please notify me of any changes/fixes that need to be made.
Enjoy!​


----------



## Aradai

Axeler137 said:


> @Sparkanine:
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Wooooooaaaaaaaah.
That's a hella sexy Morrigan. I really love it. Thanks!


----------



## Cam1

Axeler137 said:


> @PokeCam420:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I lovve it! YEY

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thanks!


----------



## Axeler137

Sparkanine said:


> Wooooooaaaaaaaah.
> That's a hella sexy Morrigan. I really love it. Thanks!



You are very welcome!
Shoutout to dis girl for the tip! <3



PokeCam420 said:


> I lovve it! YEY
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Thanks!



Enjoy it PokeCam.
I'll just wait till you request again


----------



## JayTrain

I'd like an Overworld!
Pokemon: Scyther, Scizor
- Shiny? N/A
Trainer:
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: 



Spoiler: OC










Direction: <----------

Could you make scyther evolve into scizor and give scizor a heart then have my custom OC turn around in surprise.

Will pay 100 TBT for it ;]


----------



## Cam1

Axeler137 said:


> You are very welcome!
> Shoutout to dis girl for the tip! <3
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy it PokeCam.
> I'll just wait till you request again


hehe Guilty XD I am gonna give you a break for a little bit XD.


----------



## JayTrain

Pokecam have any mega scizor sprites?


----------



## Axeler137

PokeCam420 said:


> hehe Guilty XD I am gonna give you a break for a little bit XD.



Well I'm like request-less right now so please request away if you so please.
even a couple GFX tags if you want, I'm no WonderK but I think I do good work


----------



## Cam1

Axeler137 said:


> Well I'm like request-less right now so please request away if you so please.
> even a couple GFX tags if you want, I'm no WonderK but I think I do good work


Thats actually what I was gonna request! XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



RJtheACPlayer said:


> Pokecam have any mega scizor sprites?


And no, I couldnt find any *cry*


----------



## Aradai

Axeler137 said:


> Well I'm like request-less right now so please request away if you so please.
> even a couple GFX tags if you want, I'm no WonderK but I think I do good work



You do excellent work, dude.


----------



## Axeler137

Sparkanine said:


> You do excellent work, dude.



At least you believe in me <3


----------



## JayTrain

Oh should I repost my order?


----------



## Axeler137

RJtheACPlayer said:


> I'd like an Overworld!
> Pokemon: Scyther, Scizor
> - Shiny? N/A
> Trainer:
> - Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Direction: <----------
> 
> Could you make scyther evolve into scizor and give scizor a heart then have my custom OC turn around in surprise.
> 
> Will pay 100 TBT for it ;]



Accepted. So basically an Evolution Overworld?
Maybe I should make that more official on the OP...


----------



## JayTrain

Axeler137 said:


> Accepted. So basically an Evolution Overworld?
> Maybe I should make that more official on the OP...



Yeah an over-world evolution and do whatever feels right, your work always comes out amazing


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

Never mind


----------



## Axeler137

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> Never mind



Oh alright. No worries.


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo

Axeler137 said:


> Completed Requests:
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @BirdsAreCoolYo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Wow! Amazing! Thanks so much!


----------



## TheWonky

Axeler137 said:


> Completed Requests:
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @BirdsAreCoolYo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @LindseyKate04:
> Awaiting Mark Up Approval.
> 
> @oyasumibunbun:
> Awaiting Mark Up Approval.
> 
> @TheWonky:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just went ahead and did yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Sparkanine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @PokeCam420:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Karen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Please notify me of any changes/fixes that need to be made.
> Enjoy!​



Eeeep, ty so much, what do you do to make these?


----------



## Axeler137




----------



## London

Eeek I'm so excited! 

*I'd like an Overworld!*
*Pokemon:* Sylveon please! I'm sure you're sick of doing this one lol
*- Shiny?:* No thanks
*Trainer:* Custom, see below
*- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?:* If you could do my mayor, that would be great! The only ref pic I have is below. If it's no good, let me know and I'll either try to get a better angle or just choose a trainer
*Direction:* Left to Right, facing right like: >>> please! 
*Other: * I'll pay you 100 tbt. Thank you so much! <3 I can't wait 



Spoiler: Mayor Ref



Sorry for the bad quality >.< It's an old pic


----------



## Axeler137

London said:


> Eeek I'm so excited!
> 
> *I'd like an Overworld!*
> *Pokemon:* Sylveon please! I'm sure you're sick of doing this one lol
> *- Shiny?:* No thanks
> *Trainer:* Custom, see below
> *- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?:* If you could do my mayor, that would be great! The only ref pic I have is below. If it's no good, let me know and I'll either try to get a better angle or just choose a trainer
> *Direction:* Left to Right, facing right like: >>> please!
> *Other: * I'll pay you 100 tbt. Thank you so much! <3 I can't wait
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mayor Ref
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad quality >.< It's an old pic



Looks like you got one in! How exciting!
Accepted! And I can work with that. I've done so many Mayors, its perfectly fine!


----------



## London

Axeler137 said:


> Looks like you got one in! How exciting!
> Accepted! And I can work with that. I've done so many Mayors, its perfectly fine!



Thank you! Take all the time you need!


----------



## Gregriii

Signature/Avatar: Signature 
Render/Stock: http://th04.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/f/2013/231/b/e/dangan_ronpa_png_by_bloomsama-d6iu1h9.png and stock whatever fits
Effects: Heavy??? idk 
Colors: Red White his color hair...
Text: Ultimate Moral Compass
Size: Idk the normal one???

- - - Post Merge - - -

Signature/Avatar: Signature 
Render/Stock: http://th04.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/f/2013/231/b/e/dangan_ronpa_png_by_bloomsama-d6iu1h9.png and stock whatever fits
Effects: Heavy??? idk 
Colors: Red White his color hair...
Text: Ultimate Moral Compass
Size: Idk the normal one???


----------



## Axeler137

Gregriii said:


> Signature/Avatar: Signature
> Render/Stock: http://th04.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/f/2013/231/b/e/dangan_ronpa_png_by_bloomsama-d6iu1h9.png and stock whatever fits
> Effects: Heavy??? idk
> Colors: Red White his color hair...
> Text: Ultimate Moral Compass
> Size: Idk the normal one???
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Signature/Avatar: Signature
> Render/Stock: http://th04.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/f/2013/231/b/e/dangan_ronpa_png_by_bloomsama-d6iu1h9.png and stock whatever fits
> Effects: Heavy??? idk
> Colors: Red White his color hair...
> Text: Ultimate Moral Compass
> Size: Idk the normal one???



Heyyyy accepted my man. 
500x150 dimensions alright?


----------



## Gregriii

yas :3


----------



## London

Gregriii said:


> Signature/Avatar: Signature
> Render/Stock: http://th04.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/f/2013/231/b/e/dangan_ronpa_png_by_bloomsama-d6iu1h9.png and stock whatever fits
> Effects: Heavy??? idk
> Colors: Red White his color hair...
> Text: Ultimate Moral Compass
> Size: Idk the normal one???
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Signature/Avatar: Signature
> Render/Stock: http://th04.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/f/2013/231/b/e/dangan_ronpa_png_by_bloomsama-d6iu1h9.png and stock whatever fits
> Effects: Heavy??? idk
> Colors: Red White his color hair...
> Text: Ultimate Moral Compass
> Size: Idk the normal one???



Lol isn't this basically the same thing you just ordered from my shop? D:



Gregriii said:


> Type: GFX
> Render: http://img4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb...-image-kiyotaka-ishimaru-36497590-721-787.png
> Background Image: http://th04.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/i/2013/340/b/2/school_hallway_by_benjamin_the_fox-d6x0s84.jpg
> Text: Ultimate Moral Compass (Different fonts maybe?)
> Color(s): Red, White... his color hair...
> Overall Theme: IDK Something that fits
> Other: Nein


----------



## Gregriii

Different renders xd


----------



## Axeler137

Gregriii said:


> Different renders xd



Lol I guess. I don't have anything against this. But that's a little strange.


----------



## KermitTea

omg it looks amazing thank you soooo much


----------



## Gregriii

Axeler137 said:


> Lol I guess. I don't have anything against this. But that's a little strange.



I want a signature of all the Danganronpa characters, and, how I liked it the two renders... xDD


----------



## Axeler137

I'm with family right now but I will probably get to orders sometime tomorrow!
Thanks for being patient with me!


----------



## Gregriii

I was going to bump lol


----------



## Axeler137

Just got back from seeing family, will start working on requests tomorrow! Thanks y'all!


----------



## Axeler137

About to start working on requests.


----------



## Skyzeri

I'd like an Overworld!
Pokemon: Dragonite, Sylveon, Ninetails, Aurorus, Absol, Venusaur. 
- Shiny?: The Ninetails if possible.
Trainer: Skyla, but if that's too difficult then a trainer isn't necessary.
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: Nope!
Direction: To the right.
Thank you so much! Let me know if you'd like anything.


----------



## Axeler137

Skyzeri said:


> I'd like an Overworld!
> Pokemon: Dragonite, Sylveon, Ninetails, Aurorus, Absol, Venusaur.
> - Shiny?: The Ninetails if possible.
> Trainer: Skyla, but if that's too difficult then a trainer isn't necessary.
> - Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: Nope!
> Direction: To the right.
> Thank you so much! Let me know if you'd like anything.



Accepted! I will probably get to it sometime today.


----------



## Mercedes

Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: yes! 



Spoiler: Danny #1



http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...QMygBMAE&iact=rc&uact=3&page=1&start=0&ndsp=4





Spoiler: Mercedes refs








But I would like to be in the outfit shown in my sig {My sig says Mercedes <3 Danny then is a picture}




I'd like a user bar!!!
Text:
Image/Overworld: http://s284.photobucket.com/user/goldflareon/media/PikachuMDsprites.png.html  <- pikachu put right to  custom sprite of Danny. http://th08.deviantart.net/fs71/200H/f/2014/183/1/f/1f12335163f4d4fc4234dfcf6b97b249-d7oy8yi.png <- Fennekin over world Put right to Mercedes over world. 
- If Overworld, post here:
- If Overworld, Style: PMD
Colors: red yellow pink
Position: (text left/image right, .)
Other: can you make them like spin in place?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I can pay 200 TBT? :3


----------



## Axeler137

Luckypinch said:


> Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: yes!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Danny #1
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...QMygBMAE&iact=rc&uact=3&page=1&start=0&ndsp=4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mercedes refs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I would like to be in the outfit shown in my sig {My sig says Mercedes <3 Danny then is a picture}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like a user bar!!!
> Text:
> Image/Overworld: http://s284.photobucket.com/user/goldflareon/media/PikachuMDsprites.png.html  <- pikachu put right to  custom sprite of Danny. http://th08.deviantart.net/fs71/200H/f/2014/183/1/f/1f12335163f4d4fc4234dfcf6b97b249-d7oy8yi.png <- Fennekin over world Put right to Mercedes over world.
> - If Overworld, post here:
> - If Overworld, Style: PMD
> Colors: red yellow pink
> Position: (text left/image right, .)
> Other: can you make them like spin in place?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also I can pay 200 TBT? :3



Alright. First You will have to fill out an Overworld request first. Then, You can request an userbar. 
Second, I don't exactly know what you mean to spin in place. Like on its center axis or all of them together spinning?


----------



## Mercedes

Axeler137 said:


> Alright. First You will have to fill out an Overworld request first. Then, You can request an userbar.
> Second, I don't exactly know what you mean to spin in place. Like on its center axis or all of them together spinning?



all of them spinning together spinning and I am filling out the fourm now

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'd like an Overworld!
NA
NA 
- Custom Trainer: 



Spoiler: Danny #1



http://www.i-cosplay.com/images/cosplayoutline2.jpg


Direction: spinning 

I'd like an Overworld!
NA
NA 
- Custom Trainer: 



Spoiler: Mercedes#2



]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I would like to be in the outfit shown in my sig {My sig says Mercedes <3 Danny then is a picture}


Direction: spinning


----------



## Axeler137

Luckypinch said:


> all of them spinning together spinning and I am filling out the fourm now
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'd like an Overworld!
> NA
> NA
> - Custom Trainer:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Danny #1
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.i-cosplay.com/images/cosplayoutline2.jpg
> 
> 
> Direction: spinning
> 
> I'd like an Overworld!
> NA
> NA
> - Custom Trainer:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mercedes#2
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I would like to be in the outfit shown in my sig {My sig says Mercedes <3 Danny then is a picture}
> 
> 
> Direction: spinning



Accepted. It's gonna cost more because you want them spinning (I still don't know exactly what that means but I'll figure that out. Also include the Pokemon you want spinning (Pikachu and Fennekin in PMD Style?).


----------



## Mercedes

Axeler137 said:


> Accepted. It's gonna cost more because you want them spinning (I still don't know exactly what that means but I'll figure that out. Also include the Pokemon you want spinning (Pikachu and Fennekin in PMD Style?).



Yes! 

Also.. So 200 TBT an't gonna cover it?


----------



## Axeler137

Luckypinch said:


> Yes!
> 
> Also.. So 200 TBT an't gonna cover it?



That should be fine. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Lurrdoc

I'd like an Overworld, please!
Pokemon: joltik, scraggy, klefki, monferno, swampert, garchomp
- Shiny?: no.
Trainer: youngster *top row 4th column wearing orange*
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: no.
Direction: facing left.

Sources of sprites I'd like used:
Jotik + Scraggy
Klefki
Monferno
Swampert
Garchomp

Thanks. Let me know if there are any problems or any extra info needed.


----------



## g u a v a

Oooh I love the fact that you're creating user bars. God those used to be like the go-to signature way back when I first got into forums. Not here to order anything, just wanted to say yaaay for bringing userbars back >W<


----------



## Axeler137

Lurrdoc said:


> I'd like an Overworld, please!
> Pokemon: joltik, scraggy, klefki, monferno, swampert, garchomp
> - Shiny?: no.
> Trainer: youngster *top row 4th column wearing orange*
> - Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: no.
> Direction: facing left.
> 
> Sources of sprites I'd like used:
> Jotik + Scraggy
> Klefki
> Monferno
> Swampert
> Garchomp
> 
> Thanks. Let me know if there are any problems or any extra info needed.



Accepted! Though I have all of those sprites, I will be sure to use your sprites 



Mayor Leaf said:


> Oooh I love the fact that you're creating user bars. God those used to be like the go-to signature way back when I first got into forums. Not here to order anything, just wanted to say yaaay for bringing userbars back >W<



Oh well thanks! WonderK gave me the idea to do it and I just ran with it!


----------



## Lurrdoc

Axeler137 said:


> Accepted! Though I have all of those sprites, I will be sure to use your sprites



Ah, okay. Thank you. I was just making sure.


----------



## Axeler137

Completed Requests:

------------------------------------------------------







@LindseyKate04:





@oyasumibunbun:





@RJtheACPlayer:





@London:





@Lurrdoc:




I just went ahead and did yours since it was simple.

@Luckypinch:
WIP!






@Gregriii




I went with a brownish color scheme. Hope you like it

------------------------------------------------------

Please let me know if you like anything changed/updated!
Thanks for ordering!​


----------



## BellGreen

*GFX*
Signature/Avatar: Signature 
Render/Stock: (x)
Effects: Heavy
Colors: Golden and a bit of red
Text: "Sailor Moon"
 - Font: Any font is fine
Size: Preferably maximum
Other: Thanks for this! Take your time with it


----------



## Axeler137

BellGreen said:


> *GFX*
> Signature/Avatar: Signature
> Render/Stock: (x)
> Effects: Heavy
> Colors: Golden and a bit of red
> Text: "Sailor Moon"
> - Font: Any font is fine
> Size: Preferably maximum
> Other: Thanks for this! Take your time with it



Accepted!
-omg Im so excited!-


----------



## Lurrdoc

Thank you so much, Axeler137. Sent you a tip. ^^


----------



## London

Axeler137 said:


> Completed Requests:
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @LindseyKate04:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @oyasumibunbun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @RJtheACPlayer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @London:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Lurrdoc:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just went ahead and did yours since it was simple.
> 
> @Luckypinch:
> WIP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Gregriii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went with a brownish color scheme. Hope you like it
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Please let me know if you like anything changed/updated!
> Thanks for ordering!​



Oh wow, it's perfect!! Thank you SO much! 
You are extremely talented sir 
Payment is sent. Will definitely be back for more! <3


----------



## oyasumibunbun

ooommmmgggg tysm!!! thank you i love it so much :3c i love it<3


----------



## Axeler137

- - - Post Merge - - -



oyasumibunbun said:


> ooommmmgggg tysm!!! thank you i love it so much :3c i love it<3



You are very welcome!

Shoutout to Lurrdoc for the tip!
(omg im so bad at remembering to shoutout tippers Dx)


----------



## Gregriii

Sugoi. SUPER SUGOI. D:


----------



## Axeler137

Gregriii said:


> Sugoi. SUPER SUGOI. D:



What in the world does that mean?


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo

The bird lady is back!
I'd like an GFX!
Signature/Avatar: Signature
Render/Stock:



Spoiler: render






 and use this stock 



Spoiler:  Here's a stock










Effects: Medium because of the stock
Colors: Whatever's in the stock
Text: Fly like the wind
- Font: Something birdlike
Size: 300x130? Will that work? 
Other: Maybe add some of these birds? 



Spoiler:  BIIRDS


----------



## Axeler137

BirdsAreCoolYo said:


> The bird lady is back!
> I'd like an GFX!
> Signature/Avatar: Signature
> Render/Stock:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: render
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and use this stock
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Here's a stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Effects: Medium because of the stock
> Colors: Whatever's in the stock
> Text: Fly like the wind
> - Font: Something birdlike
> Size: 300x130? Will that work?
> Other: Maybe add some of these birds?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  BIIRDS
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66009



The render is no good. Find me another?


----------



## Gregriii

Axeler137 said:


> What in the world does that mean?



Amazing xd


----------



## Mercedes

aw mines still wip Dx


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo

How about this one? What is needed for a render?


Spoiler


----------



## Aradai

@BirdsAreCoolYo: Find one that has a transparent background. Sadly, there aren't many bird renders.


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo

Sparkanine said:


> @BirdsAreCoolYo: Find one that has a transparent background. Sadly, there aren't many bird renders.


I literally googled "bird renders" those were some of them


----------



## Axeler137

BirdsAreCoolYo said:


> I literally googled "bird renders" those were some of them








How's this?


----------



## Aradai

BirdsAreCoolYo said:


> I literally googled "bird renders" those were some of them



Check to see if they have a white/off white checkerboard pattern on the background.

- - - Post Merge - - -

In the meantime, I'll order a GFX! I'm total trash I'm sorry idk what to get for an overworld.

Signature/Avatar: Signature / Avatar / *Both*
Render/Stock: [x] (psst thank you Beary) 
Effects: Heavy / *Medium* / Light
Colors: Red.
Text: "I see you hurting, I do what I can." (on the signature only please!)
Font: Sorry, mind picking one?
Size: 400x150 (sig), 100x100 (ava)
Other: Thank you, Axel!


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo

Ooh i found one 



Spoiler


----------



## Aradai

BirdsAreCoolYo said:


> Ooh i found one
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Not really what I meant. Hold on, I'll show you.


----------



## Axeler137

Sparkanine said:


> Check to see if they have a white/off white checkerboard pattern on the background.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> In the meantime, I'll order a GFX! I'm total trash I'm sorry idk what to get for an overworld.
> 
> Signature/Avatar: Signature / Avatar / *Both*
> Render/Stock: [x] (psst thank you Beary)
> Effects: Heavy / *Medium* / Light
> Colors: Red.
> Text: "I see you hurting, I do what I can." (on the signature only please!)
> Font: Sorry, mind picking one?
> Size: 400x150 (sig), 100x100 (ava)
> Other: Thank you, Axel!



Accepted! haha. I'll hopefully get to it sometime today.



BirdsAreCoolYo said:


> Ooh i found one
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



It's really small. Sorry for being so picky D:


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo

You can use the one you found


----------



## Aradai

@BirdsAreCoolYo: See this render of Morrigan over here? 



Spoiler



View attachment 66022



I can tell its transparent because of that checkerboard in the back.


----------



## Axeler137

BirdsAreCoolYo said:


> You can use the one you found



Alright. Do you mind updating your post with that render?
Accepted now!


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo

Same with the other small bird.


----------



## Cam1

Signature/Avatar: *Signature* / Avatar / Both
Render/Stock: [x]
Effects: Heavy / *Medium* / Light
Colors: Purple, Black
Text: Super Duper High School Level Sassy Animal Breeder
Font: no preference
Size: 500x150
Other: Thanks Axel!


----------



## Axeler137

PokeCam420 said:


> Signature/Avatar: *Signature* / Avatar / Both
> Render/Stock: [x]
> Effects: Heavy / *Medium* / Light
> Colors: Purple, Black
> Text: Super Duper High School Level Sassy Animal Breeder
> Font: no preference
> Size: 500x150
> Other: Thanks Axel!



Accepted! 
Wow a ton of GFX requests today. I'm so ready for this


----------



## Axeler137




----------



## Sanaki

I'd like an Overworld!
Pokemon: Mega Charizard X (if possible), Sylveon, Espeon, Mega Lucario, Dragonair
- Shiny?: no
Trainer: Black and White 2 Female Hero
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?:
Direction: left

These are so cute I see them a lot now xD


----------



## LindseyKate04

ASDKJSAKFL it's so cute! Thank you so much <3


----------



## Axeler137

Ahri said:


> I'd like an Overworld!
> Pokemon: Mega Charizard X (if possible), Sylveon, Espeon, Mega Lucario, Dragonair
> - Shiny?: no
> Trainer: Black and White 2 Female Hero
> - Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?:
> Direction: left
> 
> These are so cute I see them a lot now xD



Accepted! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



LindseyKate04 said:


> ASDKJSAKFL it's so cute! Thank you so much <3



You are very welcome!


----------



## Cam1

Axeler137 said:
			
		

> V. You can only request one overworld/GFX/Userbar at a time. One of each essentially.


Does this mean that I could also request an Ovwerworld?


----------



## Sanaki

Thank you, can't wait to see it 

Oh wait I forgot to edit the trainer, would you be able to use Cynthia instead?


----------



## Axeler137

PokeCam420 said:


> Does this mean that I could also request an Ovwerworld?



Yes, yes you may.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ahri said:


> Thank you, can't wait to see it
> 
> Oh wait I forgot to edit the trainer, would you be able to use Cynthia instead?



Yeah, I can do that for you.


----------



## f11

I'd like an Userbar!
Text: The Great Bell Bank
Image/Overworld:
- If Overworld, post here: Uhm Can you make an overworld of mayor?
Colors: Blues and purples
Position: Text Left, Mayor right
Other: no


----------



## Axeler137

C r y s t a l said:


> I'd like an Userbar!
> Text: The Great Bell Bank
> Image/Overworld:
> - If Overworld, post here: Uhm Can you make an overworld of mayor?
> Colors: Blues and purples
> Position: Text Left, Mayor right
> Other: no



Unless I have made your Overworld Mayor sprite, make sure you complete an Overworld request first. Then, you can order an userbar.


----------



## f11

I'd like an Overworld!
Pokemon: glaceon jolteon Sylveon flareon
Leafeon umbreon vaporeon and espeon
- Shiny?: no
Trainer: N/A
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: Mayor
Direction: Left


----------



## Axeler137

C r y s t a l said:


> I'd like an Overworld!
> Pokemon: glaceon jolteon Sylveon flareon
> Leafeon umbreon vaporeon and espeon
> - Shiny?: no
> Trainer: N/A
> - Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: Mayor
> Direction: Left



Accepted!


----------



## Kazunari

Oooh yay last slot!

I'd like an GFX!
Signature/Avatar: *Signature* / Avatar / Both
Render/Stock: Clicky
Effects: Heavy / *Medium* / Light
Colors: White or reddish. If neither look fine, I'll leave it up to you o:
Text: Kazunari. In a smaller sized font, "IGN: Debonair Jayce (NA)" c:
- Font: Don't have one in particular. Totally up to you!
Size: 500x150
Other: Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Hihi <3 How much would it cost for one of my Pokemon character and my bf's character like facing each other with a pink heart over our head? I'll do an official request, but I just wanna make sure I have enough first :3


----------



## Moonstone-June

I made one myself! These are so great! Love em all! GREAT idea, might get something else myself  .


----------



## Cam1

If like an over world!
Pokemon: Zebstrika, Luxray, Raichu, Lanturn, Jolteon, Mega Manectric(Imma look for a sprite when I get home from school XD if there isn't a sprite, just Manectric is fine)
Shiny?: No thank you
Trainer: Down below
Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC: 



Spoiler: Genocider Syooo










Direction: forward  thank you!


----------



## Axeler137

Kazunari said:


> Oooh yay last slot!
> 
> I'd like an GFX!
> Signature/Avatar: *Signature* / Avatar / Both
> Render/Stock: Clicky
> Effects: Heavy / *Medium* / Light
> Colors: White or reddish. If neither look fine, I'll leave it up to you o:
> Text: Kazunari. In a smaller sized font, "IGN: Debonair Jayce (NA)" c:
> - Font: Don't have one in particular. Totally up to you!
> Size: 500x150
> Other: Thank you very much in advance!



YES LEAGUE OF LEGENDS REQUEST YASSS
Accepted btw.



emmatheweirdo said:


> Hihi <3 How much would it cost for one of my Pokemon character and my bf's character like facing each other with a pink heart over our head? I'll do an official request, but I just wanna make sure I have enough first :3



I think that would be 80TBTB unless I've already made one of your characters.



Moonstone-June said:


> I made one myself! These are so great! Love em all! GREAT idea, might get something else myself  .



That looks awesome! Simply amazing. 



PokeCam420 said:


> If like an over world!
> Pokemon: Zebstrika, Luxray, Raichu, Lanturn, Jolteon, Mega Manectric(Imma look for a sprite when I get home from school XD if there isn't a sprite, just Manectric is fine)
> Shiny?: No thank you
> Trainer: Down below
> Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Genocider Syooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Direction: forward  thank you!



Accepted! Let me know if you find something for the Mega Manectric.


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Yes, you've already made mine c: My bf's is the only one you'd have to make o:


----------



## Axeler137

Completed Requests:

-------------------------------------------






@Luckypinch:




Since is this the first time doing this, let me know if I need to change anything!

@Ahri, C r y s t a l, PokeCam420:
WIP






@BellGreen:





@Sparkanine:










@BirdsAreCoolYo:





@PokeCam420:





-------------------------------------------

This has been the most GFX that I've done so far! Hope yall like them!
Of course, let me know if you want anything changed. Thanks for ordering!​
- - - Post Merge - - -



emmatheweirdo said:


> Yes, you've already made mine c: My bf's is the only one you'd have to make o:



Then just 40 TBT for your boyfriend's custom overworld!


----------



## Aradai

Axeler137 said:


> @Sparkanine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Oh, thank you! They're so pretty! I'll eventually use your avatar, I promise! Thanks again!


----------



## Axeler137

Sparkanine said:


> Oh, thank you! They're so pretty! I'll eventually use your avatar, I promise! Thanks again!



You are very welcome!
And Shoutout to this one for the tip!


----------



## Skyzeri

Hello! Sorry to bother you, but I was wondering if you forgot about mine? I don't see my username in the WIP section. ^^;


----------



## Axeler137

Skyzeri said:


> Hello! Sorry to bother you, but I was wondering if you forgot about mine? I don't see my username in the WIP section. ^^;



I seemed to not have posted yours. I did it, just didn't post .-.
Here you are.




My absolute apologizes.


----------



## Skyzeri

Axeler137 said:


> I seemed to not have posted yours. I did it, just didn't post .-.
> Here you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My absolute apologizes.



No need to apologize! Thank you very much.


----------



## Mercedes

Axeler137 said:


> Completed Requests:
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Luckypinch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since is this the first time doing this, let me know if I need to change anything!
> 
> @Ahri, C r y s t a l, PokeCam420:
> WIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @BellGreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Sparkanine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @BirdsAreCoolYo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @PokeCam420:
> http://u.cubeupload.com/majexs137/PokeCam420.png Merge -
> [FONT=Century Gothic][COLOR="#000080"]Then just 40 TBT for your boyfriend's custom overworld![/COLOR][/FONT][/QUOTE]
> Thanks! How much??​


----------



## Cam1

I love it! And I couldn't find something for Mega Maectric :/ I coulda sworn I saw one at some point before though XD


----------



## Kazunari

Axeler137 said:


> YES LEAGUE OF LEGENDS REQUEST YASSS
> Accepted btw.



OH MAN YOU PLAY LEAGUE TOO?  Feel free to add me (but I only play aram because scrublife gg)


----------



## Axeler137

Luckypinch said:


> Thanks! How much??



You did say 200 TBT but, I don't mind you paying whatever you feel is right. 



PokeCam420 said:


> I love it! And I couldn't find something for Mega Maectric :/ I coulda sworn I saw one at some point before though XD



Alright. I'll just use Manectric then!



Kazunari said:


> OH MAN YOU PLAY LEAGUE TOO?  Feel free to add me (but I only play aram because scrublife gg)



Haha. I don't ever play ARAM so I mean I can add you but, I guess we would never play together ha.


----------



## Kazunari

Axeler137 said:


> Haha. I don't ever play ARAM so I mean I can add you but, I guess we would never play together ha.



Haha, what about Twisted Treeline then? I'm up for that, too. Or even co-op vs ai HAHAHAA
But yeah feel free to add me or something! It's nice knowing more people from TBT that play League~


----------



## Mercedes

Axeler137 said:


> You did say 200 TBT but, I don't mind you paying whatever you feel is right.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright. I'll just use Manectric then!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha. I don't ever play ARAM so I mean I can add you but, I guess we would never play together ha.



I was gonna pay 200 for a userbar and all this x3 soo is 75tbt good?


----------



## Axeler137

Luckypinch said:


> I was gonna pay 200 for a userbar and all this x3 soo is 75tbt good?



That's fine!


----------



## Axeler137

Kazunari said:


> Haha, what about Twisted Treeline then? I'm up for that, too. Or even co-op vs ai HAHAHAA
> But yeah feel free to add me or something! It's nice knowing more people from TBT that play League~



Oh snap. I'm down for whatever really. Like you said, it's nice to know that other people form TBT play League.
What's your Summoner's name? Same as your username?

Also a small bump~


----------



## Kazunari

Axeler137 said:


> Oh snap. I'm down for whatever really. Like you said, it's nice to know that other people form TBT play League.
> What's your Summoner's name? Same as your username?
> 
> Also a small bump~


Kazunari is my smurf LOL
It's Debonair Jayce! That's why I wanted "IGN: Debonair Jayce (NA)" included on my sig request. c:


----------



## Axeler137

Kazunari said:


> Kazunari is my smurf LOL
> It's Debonair Jayce! That's why I wanted "IGN: Debonair Jayce (NA)" included on my sig request. c:



Oh! I thought it was just a clever play on words? (i have no idea) I'll definitely add you!


----------



## emmatheweirdo

*Yay! Okay, so here's a link to his Pokemon character c: clicky Mine is on there too, but~

Tysm <33*


----------



## Axeler137

emmatheweirdo said:


> *Yay! Okay, so here's a link to his Pokemon character c: clicky Mine is on there too, but~
> 
> Tysm <33*



Could you fill out a form for me? That'd be greeeeat.


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Axeler137 said:


> Could you fill out a form for me? That'd be greeeeat.



Oh yes yes ;w; So sorry my bad!


----------



## Axeler137

emmatheweirdo said:


> Oh yes yes ;w; So sorry my bad!



It's really just for my sake! Thanks though!


----------



## emmatheweirdo

*I'd like an Overworld please!*
*Trainer:* Emma and Zach (Zach would need to be done since you already have Emma from my last overworld request)
*- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?:* {x}
*Direction:* Facing each other c:
And can you add a pixel heart over their heads? 

Tysm <3333

- - - Post Merge - - -

There we go :3


----------



## Axeler137

@emmatheweirdo:
Accepted!






Btw, I go back to work today so getting requests will come out much slower. Sorry :/


----------



## Guero101

I want to request a gfx, but I don't know how to.


----------



## Axeler137

Guero101 said:


> I want to request a gfx, but I don't know how to.



Like you don't know how to request one or don't know what to request?


----------



## Mayor Lark

I'd like an Overworld!
Pokemon: (from closest to furthest from trainer) Kingler, Crawdaunt, Lapras, Pelipper
- Shiny?: --
Trainer: custom
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: My trainer Pandora


Spoiler: ref that i was too lazy to draw






Direction: <-----


Hey Axel! It's been a little while. How are you doing? c: I've been doing some trainer designs and I really wanted to make an overworld of her and her team. Is it still 40 tbtb for a custom trainer? I really like how hard you work, so I'm willing to tip more, as well.​


----------



## Guero101

Axeler137 said:


> Like you don't know how to request one or don't know what to request?



How I guess. I wanna use like a yugioh pic. Like yugi and the Egyptian gods. I don't know where to find a good pic


----------



## Cam1

Guero101 said:


> How I guess. I wanna use like a yugioh pic. Like yugi and the Egyptian gods. I don't know where to find a good pic


Just search "_Characters name_ render"


----------



## LeilaChan

I'd like an Overworld!
Pokemon: Keldeo, Goodra, Gengar, Meganium, Togekiss, Charizard.
- Shiny?: Goodra, Gengar, Togekiss.
Trainer: Yes please.
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?:
Direction: Walking towards right!


----------



## Axeler137

Mayor Lark said:


> I'd like an Overworld!
> Pokemon: (from closest to furthest from trainer) Kingler, Crawdaunt, Lapras, Pelipper
> - Shiny?: --
> Trainer: custom
> - Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: My trainer Pandora
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ref that i was too lazy to draw
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66375
> 
> 
> Direction: <-----
> 
> 
> Hey Axel! It's been a little while. How are you doing? c: I've been doing some trainer designs and I really wanted to make an overworld of her and her team. Is it still 40 tbtb for a custom trainer? I really like how hard you work, so I'm willing to tip more, as well.​



Heyyyyy I'm good. Just had to go back to work so my time here is limited now.
Your order is accepted! And 40TBT is the same price, but you can pay as you feel. I just put at price there because it is a little more work on my part. Or else, I'd be in the marketplace. Hah. Thanks for asking!



LeilaChan said:


> I'd like an Overworld!
> Pokemon: Keldeo, Goodra, Gengar, Meganium, Togekiss, Charizard.
> - Shiny?: Goodra, Gengar, Togekiss.
> Trainer: Yes please.
> - Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?:View attachment 66475
> Direction: Walking towards right!



Also accepted!


----------



## LeilaChan

Awesome thanks!


----------



## Axeler137

A little update on my life right now...
So I'm working. I work at a catering company that caters for the military, so I get to travel the world. Yay!
But, I work like crazy hours (5am-9pm) everyday so I have very little time in between to do orders. I apologize so much for the inconvenience. But, please don't look at this as me trying to get sympathy votes, because I never like those. I just wanted to let those who ordered something that they will be completed, and ya'll are on my mind, literally, all the time. No joke. I am on my Ipad a lot because there is some down time in between, but not enough to get my computer out and start working on orders. 

With that said, if you want your order completed sooner than later (like the world is about to end type of deal), go ahead and PM me and I'll try and get it done ASAP. 

Thanks so much guys. I really appreciate all the orders, I really do.

And for the lurkers, go ahead and put a request in ​


----------



## Aradai

Hi Axel! Gonna request again :3 Hope everything at work is ok! Take your time on mine, I can wait as long as possible.

I'd like a GFX!
Signature/Avatar: *Signature* / Avatar / Both
Render/Stock: [x]
Effects: Heavy / Medium / *Light*
Colors: Red and whatever looks best.
Text: -
- Font: -
Size: 400x150
Other: Nope! Thanks!


----------



## Colour Bandit

I'd like an Overworld!
Pokemon: Swampert, Milotic, Sylveon (If you can't find one change it to a Gardevoir), Pyroar F (Again if you can't find one change it to a Ninetails), Aggron (Please use the mega form if you can find one), Altaria.
- Shiny?: Milotic
Trainer: BW Female hero.
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: n/a
Direction: facing right

I hope I filled this out right! I may come back in the future for an overworld of my Omega Ruby team


----------



## Cam1

THE WORLD IS ABOUT TO END FINISH MY ORDER NOW! LOL Im just messin. Take your time! And its good you get to travel the world


----------



## Moonstone-June

Hey maybe I could help make overworlds with you for TBT, mine was quite fun to make last time (Although it would be a pain to make again, your noral style's are much easier)


----------



## BellGreen

I'd like an GFX!
Signature/Avatar: Signature 
Render/Stock: For the stock, you can choose, and the render: (x)
Effects: Medium
Colors: Yellow and light blue
Text: "Love Live"
 - Font: http://www.dafont.com/m-ponderosa.font?text=Love+Live
Size: 500 x 200
Other: Put musical notes throughout the signature. Thanks!


----------



## Sanaki

Axeler137 said:


> A little update on my life right now...
> So I'm working. I work at a catering company that caters for the military, so I get to travel the world. Yay!
> But, I work like crazy hours (5am-9pm) everyday so I have very little time in between to do orders. I apologize so much for the inconvenience. But, please don't look at this as me trying to get sympathy votes, because I never like those. I just wanted to let those who ordered something that they will be completed, and ya'll are on my mind, literally, all the time. No joke. I am on my Ipad a lot because there is some down time in between, but not enough to get my computer out and start working on orders.
> 
> With that said, if you want your order completed sooner than later (like the world is about to end type of deal), go ahead and PM me and I'll try and get it done ASAP.
> 
> Thanks so much guys. I really appreciate all the orders, I really do.
> 
> And for the lurkers, go ahead and put a request in ​



No way man take your time!  Don't stress yourself out. I'm patient and can wait for mine. ^3^


----------



## Axeler137

Hey guys, so I'm forcing myself to make some time to finish some orders, mostly because I hate making people wait on things. So expect something from me 

---------------------------------------



Sparkanine said:


> Hi Axel! Gonna request again :3 Hope everything at work is ok! Take your time on mine, I can wait as long as possible.
> 
> I'd like a GFX!
> Signature/Avatar: *Signature* / Avatar / Both
> Render/Stock: [x]
> Effects: Heavy / Medium / *Light*
> Colors: Red and whatever looks best.
> Text: -
> - Font: -
> Size: 400x150
> Other: Nope! Thanks!



Oh yay! Another GFX request! I think you will be the sole reason I improve as an GFX artist. Haha. 
Accepted!



Colour Bandit said:


> I'd like an Overworld!
> Pokemon: Swampert, Milotic, Sylveon (If you can't find one change it to a Gardevoir), Pyroar F (Again if you can't find one change it to a Ninetails), Aggron (Please use the mega form if you can find one), Altaria.
> - Shiny?: Milotic
> Trainer: BW Female hero.
> - Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: n/a
> Direction: facing right
> 
> I hope I filled this out right! I may come back in the future for an overworld of my Omega Ruby team



Accepted!



PokeCam420 said:


> THE WORLD IS ABOUT TO END FINISH MY ORDER NOW! LOL Im just messin. Take your time! And its good you get to travel the world



Plz don't do this to me. I feel so bad for making ya'll wait so long D: I'm an horrible shop owner (if that's what you wanna call me).



Moonstone-June said:


> Hey maybe I could help make overworlds with you for TBT, mine was quite fun to make last time (Although it would be a pain to make again, your noral style's are much easier)



PM me! 



BellGreen said:


> I'd like an GFX!
> Signature/Avatar: Signature
> Render/Stock: For the stock, you can choose, and the render: (x)
> Effects: Medium
> Colors: Yellow and light blue
> Text: "Love Live"
> - Font: http://www.dafont.com/m-ponderosa.font?text=Love+Live
> Size: 500 x 200
> Other: Put musical notes throughout the signature. Thanks!



I can do what I can, I enjoy doing your last order and obviously it was good enough for you to come back. 
But, I do have to say that the size of your request tag is a little big for the max tag. I don't mind do it but would ask that you just chip in a little TBTB. That's all. You are also more than welcome to change that to 500x150 so that you don't have to pay for anything. Up to you!
Accepted, btw.



Ahri said:


> No way man take your time!  Don't stress yourself out. I'm patient and can wait for mine. ^3^



Thanks gurl


----------



## Cam1

lol sorry! I was just joking with you lol. Seriously take your time


----------



## Aradai

Axeler137 said:


> Oh yay! Another GFX request! I think you will be the sole reason I improve as an GFX artist. Haha.
> Accepted!


Haha, sorry! It's because I really have no more room for your cool Overworlds and stuff :3 and your GFX is awesome!


----------



## BellGreen

I apologize, but at the moment I don't have much TBTB on me, so I'd like to change the size to 500x150. Sorry about that! ^^;


----------



## Axeler137

Completed Orders:

--------------------------------------------------------------






@Ahri:





@C r y s t a l:





@PokeCam420:





@emmatheweirdo:
Awaiting Mark Up Approval!

@Mayor Lark, LeilaChan:
WIP!






@Kazunari:




Please let me know what you think! I am more than happy to change something (colors, renders, effects, etc.) or just do the order over again. Hope you like it!

@Sparkanine, BellGreen:
WIP!

--------------------------------------------------------------

Alright, so I got some requests done! Yay!

I will get to everyone else in the next day or so.
If you requested an Custom Overworld Sprite, please send over 40 TBTB, or whatever you deem appropriate. 
And, if there are any changes that needed to be changed, please let me know! Thanks for ordering!​


----------



## Sanaki

Thank you  I hate to be a bother but would you mind switching the trainer with Cynthia? >.< It's really awesome though


----------



## Cam1

I love it! I already sent the bells


----------



## Axeler137

Ahri said:


> Thank you  I hate to be a bother but would you mind switching the trainer with Cynthia? >.< It's really awesome though



No I don't mind, I'll try and see if I can get that to you sometime today!


----------



## Kazunari

Awww man that's freaking awesome. Thank you so much Axeler! owo
You don't need to change anything at all. I LOVE IT!
Still can't wait to play with you in League sometime whenever  you're not busy, eheh.


----------



## Axeler137

Kazunari said:


> Awww man that's freaking awesome. Thank you so much Axeler! owo
> You don't need to change anything at all. I LOVE IT!
> Still can't wait to play with you in League sometime whenever  you're not busy, eheh.



Oh man. I'm glad you like it! Enjoy!
And, I will definitely hit you up when I have some time to play 

-----------------------------------------​
-Goes to work on requests-


----------



## Cam1

Axeler137 said:


> Oh man. I'm glad you like it! Enjoy!
> And, I will definitely hit you up when I have some time to play
> 
> -----------------------------------------​
> -Goes to work on requests-


Once I get the hang of the game(created profile, haven't played yet), I wanna play with y'all too!


----------



## Axeler137

PokeCam420 said:


> Once I get the hang of the game(created profile, haven't played yet), I wanna play with y'all too!



That would be great PokeCam, but it will take a while for you to get to the level I play at. Not even joking...


----------



## Sanaki

Axeler137 said:


> No I don't mind, I'll try and see if I can get that to you sometime today!



thank you, take your time though


----------



## JayTrain

I'd like an GFX!
Signature/Avatar: *Signature* / Avatar / Both
Render/Stock: Render [x], and for Stock... anything that looks good!
Effects: *Heavy* / Medium / Light
Colors: Pink
Text: 
- Font:
Size: Same size as last time.
Other: No, thank you very much... if the render doesn't work I will try and find another.


----------



## a potato

Request Form:

I'd like an Overworld!
Pokemon: Duskull
- Shiny?: No
Trainer: Look below
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: Could you do Jack Skellington? 
Direction: Walking to the left

Would it be possible to PM/VM me if you accept my order?  Because sometimes I forget I post places and never come back >.<


----------



## Axeler137

Ahri said:


> thank you, take your time though









How's that? 



RJtheACPlayer said:


> I'd like an GFX!
> Signature/Avatar: *Signature* / Avatar / Both
> Render/Stock: Render [x], and for Stock... anything that looks good!
> Effects: *Heavy* / Medium / Light
> Colors: Pink
> Text:
> - Font:
> Size: Same size as last time.
> Other: No, thank you very much... if the render doesn't work I will try and find another.



Accepted. The render should be fine, we shall see! 



a potato said:


> Request Form:
> 
> I'd like an Overworld!
> Pokemon: Duskull
> - Shiny?: No
> Trainer: Look below
> - Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: Could you do Jack Skellington?
> Direction: Walking to the left
> 
> Would it be possible to PM/VM me if you accept my order?  Because sometimes I forget I post places and never come back >.<



I can try and do Jack Skellington. I'll check around if there is already one made, if not we can go from there. 
Accepted!


----------



## Sanaki

thank you!


----------



## a potato

Axeler137 said:


> How's that?
> 
> 
> 
> Accepted. The render should be fine, we shall see!
> 
> 
> 
> I can try and do Jack Skellington. I'll check around if there is already one made, if not we can go from there.
> Accepted!



 Sending TBT~
Would I be able to add shiny Umbreon and normal Pumpkaboo?


----------



## Kazunari

Axeler137 said:


> Oh man. I'm glad you like it! Enjoy!
> And, I will definitely hit you up when I have some time to play
> 
> -----------------------------------------​
> -Goes to work on requests-



I'm going to be visiting your shop again in the near future for more League signatures, just an fyi. ;3


----------



## MayorMudkip

I haven't been on the forums in a while and so I didn't see my userbar until now! Thanks so much Axeler!! C:


----------



## Axeler137

a potato said:


> Sending TBT~
> Would I be able to add shiny Umbreon and normal Pumpkaboo?



That should be fine. Could you just update your original post so I don't forget? Thanks!


----------



## Axeler137

Just got to GFX orders tonight.

--------------------------------------------






@Sparkanine:





@BellGreen:





--------------------------------------------

Hope ya'll like it!

Everyone else: WIP!​


----------



## Guero101

Id like a GFX please

Signature
Render/Stock: I have no idea http://images5.fanpop.com/image/photos/25000000/Egyptian-Gods-yu-gi-oh-25008438-573-430.jpg
Effects: whatever you think would be best.
Color: same as above
Text: The King of Games
Font:
Size: the max size I guess?
Other:


----------



## BellGreen

Thanks so much for the signature! I hope it wasn't much struggle.


----------



## Aradai

Thanks for the signature, Axel! Sending a little tip your way when I get on my computer.


----------



## Axeler137

Bump
---------------------------------------
Today has been a loooong day. Didn't get a break at work today Dx
Will try and get to requests tomorrow!​
- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and shoutout to Sparky and BellGreen for the donations, it's greatly appreciated!​


----------



## Guero101

Hello  just wanted to ask if you saw my request on the previous page? Thanks


----------



## Axeler137

Guero101 said:


> Id like a GFX please
> 
> Signature
> Render/Stock: I have no idea http://images5.fanpop.com/image/photos/25000000/Egyptian-Gods-yu-gi-oh-25008438-573-430.jpg
> Effects: whatever you think would be best.
> Color: same as above
> Text: The King of Games
> Font:
> Size: the max size I guess?
> Other:





Guero101 said:


> Hello  just wanted to ask if you saw my request on the previous page? Thanks



Sorry, I saw it and meant to reply when I got to a computer sorry.
Um, let me find a render, is that okay? The guy in the middle is what you want as the render or the dragons also? (Sorry if I'm being insensitive in anyway.)


----------



## Guero101

Axeler137 said:


> Sorry, I saw it and meant to reply when I got to a computer sorry.
> Um, let me find a render, is that okay? The guy in the middle is what you want as the render or the dragons also? (Sorry if I'm being insensitive in anyway.)



All of it if possible please. I'm sorry I just didn't know how to order these.


----------



## BellGreen

Guero101 said:


> All of it if possible please. I'm sorry I just didn't know how to order these.



A render should have a transparent background, meaning if you upload it on, for example, a website with a brown background where the posts are, the background of the render should be brown. If the website is red, the render's background should show up as red. 
Your picture wouldn't count as a render, so it's best you leave Axeler to find a render


----------



## Guero101

BellGreen said:


> A render should have a transparent background, meaning if you upload it on, for example, a website with a brown background where the posts are, the background of the render should be brown. If the website is red, the render's background should show up as red.
> Your picture wouldn't count as a render, so it's best you leave Axeler to find a render



Ahhh I see. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Axeler137

Guero101 said:


> Ahhh I see. Thanks for the info!



Do you just want the guy in the middle or with the dragons?


----------



## Guero101

Axeler137 said:


> Do you just want the guy in the middle or with the dragons?



With the dragons please. Hehe I'm guessing you don't know Yu-Gi-Oh?


----------



## Axeler137

Guero101 said:


> With the dragons please. Hehe I'm guessing you don't know Yu-Gi-Oh?



Haha not very much at all. My apologies for any insensitivity!


----------



## Guero101

Axeler137 said:


> Haha not very much at all. My apologies for any insensitivity!



Haha no problem. Thank you for accepting my request


----------



## Axeler137

Completed Reqeusts:

Only had a little time to complete some Overworlds...

------------------------------------------------







@emmatheweirdo:




Hope you like it!

@Colour Bandit:




Couldn't find Pyror F or Mega Aggron. My apologies.

@Mayor Lark:
Awaiting Mark Up Approval!

@Everyone Else:
WIP!

------------------------------------------------

If you have any changes you want to make, please let me know!
And, if you ordered a Custom Overworld Sprite, and haven't paid me yet, 40 TBTB is the price!
Thanks again guys!​


----------



## azukitan

I'd like an Overworld!
Pokemon: Dragonite, Gallade, Typhlosion, Scizor, Kingdra, Gengar
- Shiny?: Just Gengar 
Trainer: N/A
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: N/A
Direction: To the right, please 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Colour Bandit

Axeler137 said:


> @Colour Bandit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't find Pyror F or Mega Aggron. My apologies.​


That's fine and it's really good! Thank you so much!


----------



## Axeler137

azukitan said:


> I'd like an Overworld!
> Pokemon: Dragonite, Gallade, Typhlosion, Scizor, Kingdra, Gengar
> - Shiny?: Just Gengar
> Trainer: N/A
> - Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: N/A
> Direction: To the right, please
> 
> Thank you so much!



Accepted! 



Colour Bandit said:


> That's fine and it's really good! Thank you so much!



Shoutout to this dude for the donation! Enjoy the overworld!


----------



## Gregriii

GFX
Avatar/Signature: Signature
Render/Stock: http://th00.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2013/253/f/1/byakuya_togami_render_by_lextranges-d6lsurm.png
Color: One that fits?
Text: Ultimate Affluent Progeny
Size: Normal one?? 
Other: Stock some king related???


----------



## Axeler137

Gregriii said:


> GFX
> Avatar/Signature: Signature
> Render/Stock: http://th00.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/...es-d6lsurm.png
> Color: One that fits?
> Text: Ultimate Affluent Progeny
> Size: Normal one??
> Other: Stock some king related???



Link doesn't work.


----------



## Gregriii

http://th00.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2013/253/f/1/byakuya_togami_render_by_lextranges-d6lsurm.png


----------



## Axeler137

Gregriii said:


> http://th00.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2013/253/f/1/byakuya_togami_render_by_lextranges-d6lsurm.png



Accepted. Please update your order with that link please.


----------



## azukitan

Thank you for the acceptance!


----------



## Cam1

Axeler137 said:


> Completed Reqeusts:
> 
> Only had a little time to complete some Overworlds...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @emmatheweirdo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it!
> 
> @Colour Bandit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't find Pyror F or Mega Aggron. My apologies.
> 
> @Mayor Lark:
> Awaiting Mark Up Approval!
> 
> @Everyone Else:
> WIP!
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> If you have any changes you want to make, please let me know!
> And, if you ordered a Custom Overworld Sprite, and haven't paid me yet, 40 TBTB is the price!
> Thanks again guys!​


I thought I gave you one of Pyroar F


----------



## f11

I'd like an Userbar!
Text: The Great Bell Bank
Image/Overworld:
- If Overworld, post here: I have one of my mayor :3
Colors: Blues and purples
Position: Text Left, Mayor right
Other: no


----------



## Cam1

PokeCam420 said:


> http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2013/354/8/3/mega_lucario_sprites_by_getsuei_h-d6ymrdw.png
> Mega Lucario sprites
> 
> http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2013/258/1/e/mega_blaziken_by_juanca1996-d6mh6dh.png
> Mega Blaziken. I am gonna keep editing this post as I find mega sprites for ObeseMudkipz
> 
> 'Dont know if anyone will want it, but Primal Dialga
> http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2..._overworld_sprite_by_shadowgate31-d2rsb9v.png
> Just because I came across it, Diantha
> http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/178/8/e/some_diantha_sprites_by_blckwh-d703uss.png
> Mega Charizard X
> http://i.imgur.com/PTXdI5F.png
> Diancie
> http://pokeargentum.deviantart.com/...9774384?q=sort:time gallery:PokeArgentum&qo=0
> idk if you have it, but Pyroar female
> http://anvil555.deviantart.com/art/Pyroar-Female-OW-433957888
> Ghetsis
> http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2...verworld_sprites_by_sixsamuraiftw-d4dm3ns.png


I thought I had! Heres a pyroar female


----------



## Axeler137

PokeCam420 said:


> I thought I gave you one of Pyroar F



LOL completely overlooked that. 
If you (Colour Bandit) want it done over with the Pyroar F, I'd be glad to do it. 



C r y s t a l said:


> I'd like an Userbar!
> Text: The Great Bell Bank
> Image/Overworld:
> - If Overworld, post here: I have one of my mayor :3
> Colors: Blues and purples
> Position: Text Left, Mayor right
> Other: no



Accepted!


----------



## Axeler137

Bump

Doing a lot of traveling today and tomorrow, but by Monday I will get to some orders!


----------



## Kazunari

Hi Axeler~ Could I please request another signature? Take your time, though ^^

I'd like an GFX!
Signature/Avatar: *Signature* / Avatar / Both
Render/Stock: <3 Background? Totally up to you. c:
Effects: Heavy / *Medium* / Light
Colors: Red/black please~
Text: Kazunari. In a smaller sized font: IGN: Debonair Jayce (NA)
- Font: Up to you x3
Size: 500x150
Other: I can request some other time if you have a certain time limit that you want me to wait for~


----------



## Axeler137

Just a little morning bump~
Gonna go work on some orders if I can.



Kazunari said:


> Hi Axeler~ Could I please request another signature? Take your time, though ^^
> 
> I'd like an GFX!
> Signature/Avatar: *Signature* / Avatar / Both
> Render/Stock: <3 Background? Totally up to you. c:
> Effects: Heavy / *Medium* / Light
> Colors: Red/black please~
> Text: Kazunari. In a smaller sized font: IGN: Debonair Jayce (NA)
> - Font: Up to you x3
> Size: 500x150
> Other: I can request some other time if you have a certain time limit that you want me to wait for~



Accepted. Omg talon.


----------



## LeilaChan

Excuse is it too late to swag Keldeo and put shiny espeon instead thanks c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Swap


----------



## Kazunari

Axeler137 said:


> Accepted. Omg talon.



Talon is so... hnnnggg.
He's the best. ;3;


----------



## Axeler137

seriously thinking about making another bump banner, idk​

Erm, just a bump since I have to drive from Memphis to Vegas today. So that's cool kill me now
Request away though!



Kazunari said:


> Talon is so... hnnnggg.
> He's the best. ;3;



I should buy him, he looks like a lot of fun to play.


----------



## Cam1

I'd like an GFX!
Signature/Avatar: Signature
Render/Stock: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Effects: Heavy
Colors: Any that seem kinda biker-like to you
Text:
- Font:
Size: 500 x 150
Other: Thanks a lot Axeler!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait, brb. I left one tiny part not rendered

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okey, here


----------



## Gregriii

PokeCam420 said:


> I'd like an GFX!
> Signature/Avatar: Signature
> Render/Stock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Effects: Heavy
> Colors: Any that seem kinda biker-like to you
> Text:
> - Font:
> Size: 500 x 150
> Other: Thanks a lot Axeler!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Wait, brb. I left one tiny part not rendered
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Okey, here



First time that I see Mondo cute.


----------



## Aradai

Hi Axel! I finally realized I had sone space in my sig so why not fill it with an overworld?


I'd like an Overworld!
Pokemon: Flareon
- Shiny?: Nope!
Trainer: -
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: [x][x]
Direction: Left!


----------



## Axeler137

PokeCam420 said:


> I'd like an GFX!
> Signature/Avatar: Signature
> Render/Stock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Effects: Heavy
> Colors: Any that seem kinda biker-like to you
> Text:
> - Font:
> Size: 500 x 150
> Other: Thanks a lot Axeler!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wait, brb. I left one tiny part not rendered
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Okey, here



Accepted. No text okay.



Sparkanine said:


> Hi Axel! I finally realized I had sone space in my sig so why not fill it with an overworld?
> 
> 
> I'd like an Overworld!
> Pokemon: Flareon
> - Shiny?: Nope!
> Trainer: -
> - Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: [x][x]
> Direction: Left!



BAH do you want the sword in the overworld?


----------



## Cam1

Axeler137 said:


> Accepted. No text okay.
> 
> 
> 
> BAH do you want the sword in the overworld?


Yeh, no text. Thank you!


----------



## Aradai

Axeler137 said:


> BAH do you want the sword in the overworld?



Ah, no thanks! You can have her just walking


----------



## Kazunari

Axeler137 said:


> I should buy him, he looks like a lot of fun to play.



He's the most fun melee champion to play, imo.
Or I just have a thing for attractive males...
Well, for me, the top 3 most fun champs in order are Jayce, Talon, and Ez. Heh. x3
Talon's Dragonblade and Renegade skins are also amazing. c:


----------



## Cam1

Kazunari said:


> He's the most fun melee champion to play, imo.
> Or I just have a thing for attractive males...
> Well, for me, the top 3 most fun champs in order are Jayce, Talon, and Ez. Heh. x3
> Talon's Dragonblade and Renegade skins are also amazing. c:


I like Ashe's Woad Skin. Reminds me of Artemes

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and if you knew me irl, you would know I'm a sucker for Greek Mythology


----------



## Axeler137

Alright, got some completed requests done.
Will work on the Overworlds today.

-------------------------------------------------------------






@RJtheACPlayer:




Kinda did a more purple-ish color with it. Let me know if you wanna change it.

@Guero101:




Went more vector style with it and only used two of the dragons, three would've made it way too crowded. Let me know what you think. 

@Gregriii:




Very simple. Let me know of any changes you want to make. 

@Kazunari:




Completely overlooked that you wanted red and black, not blue and black. But, I think this one turned out good just the way it is. But, if you do want to change the colors, let me know. 

@PokeCam420:
WIP! hehe






@C r y s t a l:




I had to make the userbar exactly 20 px longer just to fit your userbar in. 
Let me know of any changes you want made!

-------------------------------------------------------------

Of course, leave a tip if you'd like and if there are any changes you want made, please let me know!!

-------------------------------------------------------------

Also, let me know what you think of the new BUMP banner I made, hehe:



​


----------



## f11

Omg it looks so amazing thanks!


----------



## Guero101

Axeler137 said:


> Alright, got some completed requests done.
> Will work on the Overworlds today.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Guero101:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went more vector style with it and only used two of the dragons, three would've made it way too crowded. Let me know what you think.
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Of course, leave a tip if you'd like and if there are any changes you want made, please let me know!!
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Also, let me know what you think of the new BUMP banner I made, hehe:
> 
> 
> 
> ​



AMAZING!!!! YOU SIR ARE A TRUE GENIUS!!!! I DON'T KNOW WHAT ELSE TO SAY!!! INCREDIBLE BUMP BANNER AS WELL!!!


----------



## JayTrain

Looks great, thank you :]


----------



## Axeler137

Y'all are very welcome!

Shoutout to Crystal for the tip!


----------



## azukitan

Wowowow, those GFX look great! I'm very impressed >u<


----------



## Axeler137

azukitan said:


> Wowowow, those GFX look great! I'm very impressed >u<



Thanks! I guess a lot of practice does help huh?
Shoutout to Guero101 for the donation!


----------



## Aradai

The bump banner looks awesome. :0


----------



## Axeler137

hehe new bump banner, much excite
Just a small bump before bed~
Sorry for those with pending requests, sorta had a lazy day today. I'll get to them tomorrow!​


----------



## Cam1

I love the new bump banner! I may have to order one from ya soon


----------



## Axeler137

Completed Requests:

-------------------------------------------------------------






@azukitan:





@Mayor Lark:




I swear that is the left animation for Kingler lol

@a potato:





@LeilaChan:
Awaiting Mark Up Approval!

-------------------------------------------------------------

Well those are pretty much all the orders. 
As always, if you have any changes you want made, please let me know. And, those of you with a Custom Overworld Sprite, please send your funds (40 TBTB). Thanks ya'll and enjoy!
@PokeCam and Sparkanine, I might get to yours today  We will see. ​


----------



## Aradai

Ooo, can't wait!
And omg that Kingler is killing me.


----------



## Mayor Lark

Axeler137 said:


> @Mayor Lark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear that is the left animation for Kingler lol
> ​



omfg im laughing so hard i love kingler so much what a huge dork
thank you so much, axel! you got my tbtb the other day, right?


----------



## Axeler137

Mayor Lark said:


> omfg im laughing so hard i love kingler so much what a huge dork
> thank you so much, axel! you got my tbtb the other day, right?



I honestly don't remember. I think you did!
Enjoy anyway!


----------



## azukitan

Axeler137 said:


> Completed Requests:
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @azukitan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Mayor Lark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear that is the left animation for Kingler lol
> 
> @a potato:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @LeilaChan:
> Awaiting Mark Up Approval!
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Well those are pretty much all the orders.
> As always, if you have any changes you want made, please let me know. And, those of you with a Custom Overworld Sprite, please send your funds (40 TBTB). Thanks ya'll and enjoy!
> @PokeCam and Sparkanine, I might get to yours today  We will see. ​



LMAO @ Kingler. When I first saw his sprite, I was all like, "Where did his face go?!"

Thanks a million for the Overworlds, Axeler! I love my sprite team <3 Fantastic job as always ^__^


----------



## Axeler137

azukitan said:


> LMAO @ Kingler. When I first saw his sprite, I was all like, "Where did his face go?!"
> 
> Thanks a million for the Overworlds, Axeler! I love my sprite team <3 Fantastic job as always ^__^



You are very welcome!
Shoutout to this guy for the tip!


----------



## Axeler137




----------



## Pearls

Can i please get a GFX?
Signature/Avatar: Signature
Render / Stock : Is this okay?
Effects: Heavy 
Colors: Dark Blue
Text: Can it just say "Joan"
- Font: Anything
Size: Um... anything that will fit in my sig
Other: I will tip


----------



## Axeler137

GoldieJoan said:


> Can i please get a GFX?
> Signature/Avatar: Signature
> Render / Stock : Is this okay?
> Effects: Heavy
> Colors: Dark Blue
> Text: Can it just say "Joan"
> - Font: Anything
> Size: Um... anything that will fit in my sig
> Other: I will tip



The image you provided isn't much of a render at all. A render is is a character/person cut out from their background. That would be more of a stock. Do you want the Umbreon as the render or more the Pokeball?


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo

Axeler137 said:


> The image you provided isn't much of a render at all. A render is is a character/person cut out from their background. That would be more of a stock. Do you want the Umbreon as the render or more the Pokeball?


So did you finish mine or did I miss it? I can wait if not.  (*)>


----------



## Axeler137

BirdsAreCoolYo said:


> So did you finish mine or did I miss it? I can wait if not.  (*)>



Are you referring to this?


----------



## Kazunari

Sorry I'm a little late to pick it up, but...
It's totally fine! I think it still looks neat this way. ^w^ Thank you so much again, Axeler c:


----------



## Axeler137

Kazunari said:


> Sorry I'm a little late to pick it up, but...
> It's totally fine! I think it still looks neat this way. ^w^ Thank you so much again, Axeler c:



It's my pleasure. I really enjoyed doing yours! Hope you like it


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo

Axeler137 said:


> Are you referring to this?


Yes than I did miss it.  I'm so blind lol


----------



## Axeler137

BirdsAreCoolYo said:


> Yes than I did miss it.  I'm so blind lol



Haha your fine! No worries.
Enjoy!


----------



## Axeler137




----------



## Guero101

I think I want to request a sig now


----------



## Axeler137

Will get to requests tomorrow, been doing a lot of relaxing ha. 
My apologies guys!​


----------



## Axeler137

Little morning bump~​


----------



## Mercedes

size I would like 400x500


----------



## Axeler137

Working on requests now~
@Luckypinch: Will do!​


----------



## Axeler137

Completed Requests:

----------------------------------------------------------------






@Sparky:





@LeilaChan:
Still Waiting for Mark Up Approval. 
Please check your VMs. 






@PokeCam420:




Let me know what you think of it. I don't mind starting over again with a different style of it if you are not happy with it. 

----------------------------------------------------------------

Enjoy ya'll!​


----------



## Cam1

Axeler137 said:


> Completed Requests:
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Sparky:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @LeilaChan:
> Still Waiting for Mark Up Approval.
> Please check your VMs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @PokeCam420:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think of it. I don't mind starting over again with a different style of it if you are not happy with it.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Enjoy ya'll!​


I love it! Thank you so much!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and would you be able to do one of the banner things you have(Overworlds, GFX, Userbars) for me? Like the same size, maybe a bit taller?


----------



## Aradai

Axeler137 said:


> @Sparky:
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Ahh, thank you! I love it! I sent the payment :3


----------



## Cam1

I'd be paying, of course. It's obviously larger than 500 pixels wide


----------



## Axeler137

PokeCam420 said:


> I love it! Thank you so much!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh, and would you be able to do one of the banner things you have(Overworlds, GFX, Userbars) for me? Like the same size, maybe a bit taller?



You are very welcome! And yeah, just fill out like a GFX form with everything you want. Might cost ya a bit though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PokeCam420 said:


> I'd be paying, of course. It's obviously larger than 500 pixels wide



Haha yeah that's fine then. In that exact style and everything?


----------



## Cam1

Axeler137 said:


> You are very welcome! And yeah, just fill out like a GFX form with everything you want. Might cost ya a bit though.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Haha yeah that's fine then. In that exact style and everything?


Yeah. I may ask for a separate pokemon or something. How big is yours? I may need to wait a bit XD


----------



## Axeler137

PokeCam420 said:


> Yeah. I may ask for a separate pokemon or something. How big is yours? I may need to wait a bit XD



That's fine. And erm, I have no idea. Might be 750x100?


----------



## Cam1

Eh, yeah. I need to wait. I've only got 236 TBTB


----------



## Cam1

Signature/Avatar/Both: Niether, a banner
Render/Stock: render, preferably only the head cut off like Greninja and Umbreon in your shop banners, and whatever you used.
Effects: same as yours
Colors: Saphire 
Text: Cam's Variety Shop
Font: You can choose
Size: 750x100
Other: thank you!


----------



## Axeler137

PokeCam420 said:


> Signature/Avatar/Both: Niether, a banner
> Render/Stock: render, preferably only the head cut off like Greninja and Umbreon in your shop banners, and whatever you used.
> Effects: same as yours
> Colors: Saphire
> Text: Cam's Variety Shop
> Font: You can choose
> Size: 750x100
> Other: thank you!



Accepted!  Thanks man. Can you VM me the color you are talking about?


----------



## Cam1

Axeler137 said:


> Accepted!  Thanks man. Can you VM me the color you are talking about?


I dos, and if you want more to elaborate on for the color, click on the userbar you made for me


----------



## JayTrain

Hey whats the size of your bump banner axeler?


----------



## Axeler137

RJtheACPlayer said:


> Hey whats the size of your bump banner axeler?



715x250


----------



## JayTrain

I was interested in you making a bump banner, but I need time to think about what will be on it. So I might be back in the future :]


----------



## Axeler137

RJtheACPlayer said:


> I was interested in you making a bump banner, but I need time to think about what will be on it. So I might be back in the future :]



Alrighty! Can't wait for it!


----------



## JayTrain

I'd like an GFX!
Signature/Avatar: *Signature* / Avatar / Both
Render/Stock: Sonic Also for stock I would like either space, city, or forest. You can choose between which looks the best. 
Effects: Medium 
Colors: Golden
Text: Bump, Super Sonic Styled
- Font: What looks best
Size: 715x250
Other: Thank you, will send over the TBT


----------



## Axeler137

RJtheACPlayer said:


> I'd like an GFX!
> Signature/Avatar: *Signature* / Avatar / Both
> Render/Stock: Sonic Also for stock I would like either space, city, or forest. You can choose between which looks the best.
> Effects: Medium
> Colors: Golden
> Text: Bump, Super Sonic Styled
> - Font: What looks best
> Size: 715x250
> Other: Thank you, will send over the TBT



Accepted. Now, I have to go and make a special category for ya'll


----------



## Axeler137

​


----------



## JayTrain

Bump for Axeler :]


----------



## Cam1

Sent payment btw


----------



## Axeler137

RJtheACPlayer said:


> Bump for Axeler :]



Thanks buddy. 



PokeCam420 said:


> Sent payment btw



And, Yeah, I saw it. I'll try and work on it today.


----------



## Axeler137

​


----------



## JayTrain

Bump


----------



## JayTrain

Bump


----------



## Axeler137




----------



## JayTrain

Bump


----------



## Gregriii

Can you do a time overworld? (You go adding pok?mon in each gif) If you can do it, I want to rqeuest and overworld :3

Pokemon:
Eevee
Eevee Taillow
Eevee Taillow Chikorita Abra
Eevee Taillow Bayleaf Abra
Eevee Taillow Bayleaf Kadabra
Eeeve Swellow Bayleaf Kadabra
Eevee Swellow Bayleaf Kadabra Ghastly
Eevee Swellow Bayleaf Kadabra Haunter
Eevee Swellow Meganium Kadabra Haunter Chimchar
Eevee Swellow Meganium Kadabra Haunter Monferno
Eevee Swellow Meganium Kadabra Gengar Monferno
Eevee Swellow Meganium Kadabra Gengar Infernape
Drakeon Swellow Meganium Kadabra Gengar Infernape

(But I will ask you to continue that gif cause I haven't completed the game, so save the file)

- Shiny?: Nope

Trainer: Yes.
OC/Character Special:  Maizono with that dress

Direction: <-

Drakeon Sprites

Btw, can you add names of the Pok?mon? If you can:

Eevee/Drakeon = Chops
Taillow/Swellow = H?ctor
Chikorita/Bayleaf/Meganium = Anabel
Abra/Kadabra/Alakazam = Houdini
Ghastly/Haunter/Gengar = Boo
Chimchar/Monferno/Infernape = Inferno


----------



## Axeler137

Gregriii said:


> Can you do a time overworld? (You go adding pok?mon in each gif) If you can do it, I want to rqeuest and overworld :3
> 
> Pokemon:
> Eevee
> Eevee Taillow
> Eevee Taillow Chikorita Abra
> Eevee Taillow Bayleaf Abra
> Eevee Taillow Bayleaf Kadabra
> Eeeve Swellow Bayleaf Kadabra
> Eevee Swellow Bayleaf Kadabra Ghastly
> Eevee Swellow Bayleaf Kadabra Haunter
> Eevee Swellow Meganium Kadabra Haunter Chimchar
> Eevee Swellow Meganium Kadabra Haunter Monferno
> Eevee Swellow Meganium Kadabra Gengar Monferno
> Eevee Swellow Meganium Kadabra Gengar Infernape
> Drakeon Swellow Meganium Kadabra Gengar Infernape
> 
> (But I will ask you to continue that gif cause I haven't completed the game, so save the file)
> 
> - Shiny?: Nope
> 
> Trainer: No, thanks.
> 
> Direction: <-
> 
> Drakeon Sprites
> 
> Btw, can you add names of the Pok?mon? If you can:
> 
> Eevee/Drakeon = Chops
> Taillow/Swellow = H?ctor
> Chikorita/Bayleaf/Meganium = Anabel
> Abra/Kadabra/Alakazam = Houdini
> Ghastly/Haunter/Gengar = Boo
> Chimchar/Monferno/Infernape = Inferno



Are you talking about like an evolution overworld sprite? Or like a separate gif for each stage?


----------



## Gregriii

Axeler137 said:


> Are you talking about like an evolution overworld sprite? Or like a separate gif for each stage?



An evolution sprite xd


----------



## Axeler137

Gregriii said:


> An evolution sprite xd



Oh goodness. After two evolutions, it will cost you 30 TBT for each consecutive evolution after, plus 10 TBT adding a Pokemon in the same gif.

So, that's 9 Evolutions and 5 additional pokemon, with a grand total of 260 TBT.


----------



## Gregriii

Okie :3


----------



## Axeler137

Gregriii said:


> Okie :3



Accepted then.


----------



## Aradai

Ahh hello! I'll order a GFX sig!

I'd like a GFX!
Signature/Avatar: *Signature* / Avatar / Both
Render/Stock: [x]
Effects: Heavy / *Medium* / Light
Colors: Blue and red.
Text: -
Font: -
Size: 400x150
Other: Nope! Thanks!


----------



## Axeler137

Sparkanine said:


> Ahh hello! I'll order a GFX sig!
> 
> I'd like a GFX!
> Signature/Avatar: *Signature* / Avatar / Both
> Render/Stock: [x]
> Effects: Heavy / *Medium* / Light
> Colors: Blue and red.
> Text: -
> Font: -
> Size: 400x150
> Other: Nope! Thanks!



Accepted bb!


----------



## Aradai

Axeler137 said:


> Accepted bb!


whoo can't wait!


----------



## JayTrain

Just testing it out :]


----------



## Axeler137




----------



## JayTrain




----------



## Axeler137

RJtheACPlayer said:


>



lol RJ you are too much
<3


----------



## JayTrain

Axeler137 said:


> lol RJ you are too much
> <3



Just trying to help you out ;]


----------



## Aradai

Ackk, how much would a 715x200 bump banner cost?  Sorry, I'm a bit scatterbrained to do the math.


----------



## Axeler137

Sparkanine said:


> Ackk, how much would a 715x200 bump banner cost?  Sorry, I'm a bit scatterbrained to do the math.



265 TBTB.


----------



## Aradai

Axeler137 said:


> 265 TBTB.



Ooo, gotta save up then~
Thanks!


----------



## Axeler137

Completed Requests:

------------------------------------------------------------







@LeilaChan:




Glad I could finally get your order to you! 
Enjoy!






@Sparky:




Hope you like it!


------------------------------------------------------------

Let me know of any changes you want/need to be made!​


----------



## Aradai

Axeler137 said:


> @Sparky:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it!​


Ahhh thank you! I love it, adding it to my rotation!
i just need 200 more TBT to go and I'll have enough for a banner


----------



## Axeler137

Sparkanine said:


> Ahhh thank you! I love it, adding it to my rotation!
> i just need 200 more TBT to go and I'll have enough for a banner



Don't hurt yourself trying to get TBT. Lol I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## Aradai

Axeler137 said:


> Don't hurt yourself trying to get TBT. Lol I'm not going anywhere.


I know, I know. I just like to add decoration in my little cycling thread haha.


----------



## Axeler137

Sparkanine said:


> I know, I know. I just like to add decoration in my little cycling thread haha.



I'm sure you will get there in no time. 
btw love the yi tag. :3


----------



## Aradai

Axeler137 said:


> I'm sure you will get there in no time.
> btw love the yi tag. :3


Thanks! He was one of my favorites when I played League a lot.


----------



## JayTrain




----------



## Axeler137

Small bump before bed~


----------



## Axeler137




----------



## London

Hey! I finally stopped procrastinating and figured out what I want 
Still deciding on a bump banner, so it'll just be a GFX for now please XD

*Signature/Avatar:* Signature / Avatar / *Both*
*Render/Stock:* *Stock* (or whatever you think), and for the render, I'm really hoping you can use the image down below in the spoiler. But if you can't, then *this* or *this* please!
*Effects:* Heavy / *Medium* / Light (or whatever looks best)
*Colors:* Dark teals and deep reds
*Text:* "There is an evil in this world, hatred and betrayal. And I cannot keep you from it."
*- Font:* Whatever you think!
*Size:* Default
*Other:* Thanks so much!! <33 And take your time obvs



Spoiler: render


----------



## Axeler137

London said:


> Hey! I finally stopped procrastinating and figured out what I want
> Still deciding on a bump banner, so it'll just be a GFX for now please XD
> 
> *Signature/Avatar:* Signature / Avatar / *Both*
> *Render/Stock:* *Stock* (or whatever you think), and for the render, I'm really hoping you can use the image down below in the spoiler. But if you can't, then *this* or *this* please!
> *Effects:* Heavy / *Medium* / Light (or whatever looks best)
> *Colors:* Dark teals and deep reds
> *Text:* "There is an evil in this world, hatred and betrayal. And I cannot keep you from it."
> *- Font:* Whatever you think!
> *Size:* Default
> *Other:* Thanks so much!! <33 And take your time obvs
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: render



YAY accepted! Hopefully I can get to yours sometime tonight because I'm busy all day tomorrow
I'm excited and both the first stock and renders you gave will work  
YAY


----------



## London

Axeler137 said:


> YAY accepted! Hopefully I can get to yours sometime tonight because I'm busy all day tomorrow
> I'm excited and both the first stock and renders you gave will work
> YAY



Awesome! Thank youuu! I can't wait to see what you come up with!
Honestly just take your time, it's totally worth the wait


----------



## Axeler137




----------



## Axeler137




----------



## Mayor Lark

Not really here for anything, just wanted to check in with my old friend! I hope things are going alright with you!


----------



## JayTrain




----------



## Aradai

I'd like an GFX!  
Signature/Avatar: *Signature* / Avatar / Both
Render/Stock: [X] If that isn't suitable, you can go with this [x]
Effects: Heavy / *Medium* / Light
Colors: Dark blue.
Text: "Bump" and you can put somewhere in the side, "I can see the angels dancing about, Mr. Bubbles!"
Font: Anything that suits it best.
Size: 600x200
Other: Make it look eerie too, please.

I think the total is 150? Correct me if I'm wrong. Thanks!


----------



## Axeler137

Mayor Lark said:


> Not really here for anything, just wanted to check in with my old friend! I hope things are going alright with you!



Heyyyyy! Thanks for stopping by. I recently got sick so I'm relaxing today and taking it easy. Thanks for asking! 
I hope all is well with you with your schooling and stuff. I'm sure you are definitely improving in your GFX/Pixeling abilities, much more so than myself. 



RJtheACPlayer said:


>



Thanks bud.



Sparkanine said:


> I'd like an GFX!
> Signature/Avatar: *Signature* / Avatar / Both
> Render/Stock: [X] If that isn't suitable, you can go with this [x]
> Effects: Heavy / *Medium* / Light
> Colors: Dark blue.
> Text: "Bump" and you can put somewhere in the side, "I can see the angels dancing about, Mr. Bubbles!"
> Font: Anything that suits it best.
> Size: 600x200
> Other: Make it look eerie too, please.
> 
> I think the total is 150? Correct me if I'm wrong. Thanks!



Yes, it does come out to 150TBT I believe. Accepted and I will put you down. I might get to it today, given that I am supposed to be resting!


----------



## Aradai

Axeler137 said:


> Yes, it does come out to 150TBT I believe. Accepted and I will put you down. I might get to it today, given that I am supposed to be resting!


I sent the TBT!
And take your time and rest all you want! I can wait! Feel better!


----------



## Cam1

Aw Feel Better Axel!


----------



## Axeler137




----------



## JayTrain

Axeler137 said:


> Heyyyyy! Thanks for stopping by. I recently got sick so I'm relaxing today and taking it easy. Thanks for asking!
> I hope all is well with you with your schooling and stuff. I'm sure you are definitely improving in your GFX/Pixeling abilities, much more so than myself.



Get better man :]


----------



## Axeler137




----------



## Axeler137

-------------------------------------------------------------------------






@Gregriii:




76 Layers....






@London:




Hope you like it! The colors and text were kinda difficult towards the end. Let me know what you think!

@Sparky:




Not exactly dark blue but I'm sure you will like it. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

As always, thanks for ordering and if you need/want any changes to be made, please let me know!​


----------



## Aradai

Thank you so much! Its perfect, thanks! Sorry for the hassle and being a bit troublesome. :S


----------



## London

Axeler137 said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Gregriii:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 76 Layers....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @London:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it! The colors and text were kinda difficult towards the end. Let me know what you think!
> 
> @Sparky:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly dark blue but I'm sure you will like it.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> As always, thanks for ordering and if you need/want any changes to be made, please let me know!​



Ahh I just saw this!!! It's so good!! Perfect for Halloween.
Sorry you had trouble with all the text... It looks great though! Thank you so much 
Sending you a tip. And I hope you're feeling a bit better! <3


----------



## Axeler137

London said:


> Ahh I just saw this!!! It's so good!! Perfect for Halloween.
> Sorry you had trouble with all the text... It looks great though! Thank you so much
> Sending you a tip. And I hope you're feeling a bit better! <3



Fantastic! I really hope the colors contrast but also blend very well! Thanks for the rather large tip!
Shoutout to London for the lovely tip!


----------



## Axeler137

- - - Post Merge - - -

Shoutout to Sparkanine for the tip!


----------



## azukitan

I'd like _another_ Overworld!
Pokemon: Dragonite, Ampharos, Pachirisu, Teddiursa, Charmander, Bulbasaur
- Shiny?: No, thank you!
Trainer: N/A
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: N/A
Direction: To the left, s'il vous pla?t~

Many thanks again <3


----------



## Axeler137

azukitan said:


> I'd like _another_ Overworld!
> Pokemon: Dragonite, Ampharos, Pachirisu, Teddiursa, Charmander, Bulbasaur
> - Shiny?: No, thank you!
> Trainer: N/A
> - Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: N/A
> Direction: To the left, s'il vous pla?t~
> 
> Many thanks again <3



Oh man. Accepted! I should have this done in the next day or so!


----------



## azukitan

I'm looking forward to it! Thanks!


----------



## Axeler137




----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo

I'd like an GFX! again
Signature/Avatar: *Signature* / Avatar / Both
Render/Stock:



Spoiler: Does this one work?










Style: Special Effects / Color Splash / *Vector*
Effects: Heavy / Medium /*Light*
Colors: Purples and maybe like Magenta-ish
Text:The early bird catches the worm.
- Font: Something narrow.
Size: Standard?
Other: Add a worm sprite?


----------



## Axeler137

------------------------------------------------------------------------






@Gregriii:




108 LAYERS DUDE

@azukitan:





------------------------------------------------------------------------

As always, let me know if you need/want any changes done!
Enjoy!

------------------------------------------------------------------------​


BirdsAreCoolYo said:


> I'd like an GFX! again
> Signature/Avatar: *Signature* / Avatar / Both
> Render/Stock:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Does this one work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Style: Special Effects / Color Splash / *Vector*
> Effects: Heavy / Medium /*Light*
> Colors: Purples and maybe like Magenta-ish
> Text:The early bird catches the worm.
> - Font: Something narrow.
> Size: Standard?
> Other: Add a worm sprite?



Accepted! The Render works fine!


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo

> Accepted! The Render works fine!



What a relief! It works good for a change. *.-.* mind blown


----------



## azukitan

Axeler137 said:


> @azukitan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> As always, let me know if you need/want any changes done!



Amazing job as always! Thank you, Axel! Stay awesome


----------



## Axeler137

azukitan said:


> Amazing job as always! Thank you, Axel! Stay awesome



You are very welcome! Enjoy and shoutout to this dude for the tip!


----------



## Gregriii

Axeler137 said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Gregriii:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 108 LAYERS DUDE
> 
> @azukitan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> As always, let me know if you need/want any changes done!
> Enjoy!
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------​
> 
> 
> Accepted! The Render works fine!



Amazingg! Now I'm getting Foxy's avatar and signatures, when I have them, I promise you that I will put that gif in my sig!  :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'd like an GFX!
Signature/Avatar: Signature
Render/Stock: http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20140825002809/freddy-fazbears-pizza/images/1/19/240.png
http://applejack.ponychan.net/chan/files/src/140924381783.png
Style: Special Effects 
Effects: Heavy?
Colors: Red and Orange, and some tones of purple?
Text: No longer "Out of order"
- Font: http://www.dafont.com/es/scream-again.font
Size: As big as it's possible
Other: Splatter pls, and, If you think that the font is not okay for the GFX I don't mind if you change it!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think that I'm overcharging you ;-;


----------



## Axeler137

Gregriii said:


> Amazingg! Now I'm getting Foxy's avatar and signatures, when I have them, I promise you that I will put that gif in my sig!  :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'd like an GFX!
> Signature/Avatar: Signature
> Render/Stock: http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20140825002809/freddy-fazbears-pizza/images/1/19/240.png
> http://applejack.ponychan.net/chan/files/src/140924381783.png
> Style: Special Effects
> Effects: Heavy?
> Colors: Red and Orange, and some tones of purple?
> Text: No longer "Out of order"
> - Font: http://www.dafont.com/es/scream-again.font
> Size: As big as it's possible
> Other: Splatter pls, and, If you think that the font is not okay for the GFX I don't mind if you change it!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I think that I'm overcharging you ;-;



Your fine. I don't mind. Just, I do not do splatter well so just a heads up!
Accepted tho.


----------



## Axeler137




----------



## Axeler137




----------



## Aradai

I'd like an GFX!
Signature/Avatar: *Signature* / Avatar / Both
Render/Stock: [x] (sorry that it's Hyrule Warriors. I just really like the renders from the game aha.)
Style: Special Effects / *Color Splash* / Vector
Effects: Heavy / Medium / *Light*
Colors: Blue.
Text: -
Font: -
Size: 400x150
Other: Thanks!


----------



## Mercedes

Bold areas where needed. 

I'd like an Userbar!
Text: Mercedes's Pokemart
Image/Overworld: 
- If Overworld, post here: Haunter, Zorark, mega absoul, mega Gardiavor
- If Overworld, Style: HGSS 
Colors: Pink purple 
Position: (Text/image  right,)
Other: can the sprite you made of me, be added to the front. And then the Zorark In the back "transform" into me for a bit then change back


----------



## Axeler137

Sparkanine said:


> I'd like an GFX!
> Signature/Avatar: *Signature* / Avatar / Both
> Render/Stock: [x] (sorry that it's Hyrule Warriors. I just really like the renders from the game aha.)
> Style: Special Effects / *Color Splash* / Vector
> Effects: Heavy / Medium / *Light*
> Colors: Blue.
> Text: -
> Font: -
> Size: 400x150
> Other: Thanks!



Accepted!



Luckypinch said:


> Bold areas where needed.
> 
> I'd like an Userbar!
> Text: Mercedes's Pokemart
> Image/Overworld:
> - If Overworld, post here: Haunter, Zorark, mega absoul, mega Gardiavor
> - If Overworld, Style: HGSS
> Colors: Pink purple
> Position: (Text/image  right,)
> Other: can the sprite you made of me, be added to the front. And then the Zorark In the back "transform" into me for a bit then change back



I don't understand what you want me to do. Plus, if you want an overworld on the userbar, you must fill out an overworld form first before ordering a userbar.


----------



## Axeler137

----------------------------------------------------------------------------






@Birdy:





@Greg:





@Sparky:





----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks so much for ordering! If ya'll have any changes you wanna make, just let me know!​


----------



## Gregriii

Dum durum drum dum drum thanks!


----------



## Axeler137




----------



## Aradai

Axeler137 said:


> @Sparky:
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks a lot! I love it!


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo

Oooh birdy. I like that. Cool GFX man. Yo. Dude.  Im so weird .-.


----------



## nard

Text: Peluria 
Image/Overworld: Gary!
- If Overworld, post here:
- If Overworld, Style: HGSS / PMD
Colors: Purple, White
Position: (Text/image left, right, center, etc.) Text on the left, picture on the right
Other: Thanks~


----------



## Axeler137

BirdsAreCoolYo said:


> Oooh birdy. I like that. Cool GFX man. Yo. Dude.  Im so weird .-.



You are perfectly fine! Enjoy!



Fuzzling said:


> Text: Peluria
> Image/Overworld: Gary!
> - If Overworld, post here:
> - If Overworld, Style: HGSS / PMD
> Colors: Purple, White
> Position: (Text/image left, right, center, etc.) Text on the left, picture on the right
> Other: Thanks~



And, I think that is okay so accepted!


----------



## Trundle

This is a really cool place!

I'd like an GFX!
Signature/Avatar: Both
Render/Stock: http://imgur.com/n3zZbZV - could you choose a stock for it?
Style: Special Effects
Effects: Medium
Colors: black/red
Text: Trundle // Sheik
- Font: whatever looks snazzy
Size: same as your examples
Other: -


----------



## Axeler137

Trundle said:


> This is a really cool place!
> 
> I'd like an GFX!
> Signature/Avatar: Both
> Render/Stock: http://imgur.com/n3zZbZV - could you choose a stock for it?
> Style: Special Effects
> Effects: Medium
> Colors: black/red
> Text: Trundle // Sheik
> - Font: whatever looks snazzy
> Size: same as your examples
> Other: -



Hey thanks for stopping by! Accepted!


----------



## Gregriii

I'd like an GFX!
Signature/Avatar: Signature 
Render/Stock: http://prntscr.com/4tt9si You can choose the stock.
Style: Special Effects / Color Splash / Vector SE
Effects: Heavy 
Colors: Red
Text: U mad Bro? (I NEED THAT)
- Font: Choose pls
Size: The same that the other
Other: -

I'm so sorry to request like all the days >.< but WonderK is super busy, Kairi-Kitten said me that she doesn't feel good to make GFX for others, Milkeh does not accept non-anime renders. WTF I THOUGHT THAT I SENT THAT BUT WAS IN THE RESTORE CONTENT ._.


----------



## Axeler137

Gregriii said:


> I'd like an GFX!
> Signature/Avatar: Signature
> Render/Stock: http://prntscr.com/4tt9si You can choose the stock.
> Style: Special Effects / Color Splash / Vector SE
> Effects: Heavy
> Colors: Red
> Text: U mad Bro? (I NEED THAT)
> - Font: Choose pls
> Size: The same that the other
> Other: -
> 
> I'm so sorry to request like all the days >.< but WonderK is super busy, Kairi-Kitten said me that she doesn't feel good to make GFX for others, Milkeh does not accept non-anime renders. WTF I THOUGHT THAT I SENT THAT BUT WAS IN THE RESTORE CONTENT ._.



Accepted. Glad I could be the one to go to when all other places fail.


----------



## LunaLight

Hello, I would like a GFX. ^_^

Signature/Avatar: Signature
Render/Stock: http://kuro-kouri.deviantart.com/art/gothic-nekomimi-render-379314338 You can choose the stock. 
Style and effects: You can choose whatever you think looks good c:
Colors: Black and white
Text: If I mean anything to you, I'm sorry, but I've made up my mind. 
Font: Choose, please ~
Size: 500x150
Other: N/A

Thank you!! c:


----------



## Axeler137

Kalel Kitten said:


> Hello, I would like a GFX. ^_^
> 
> Signature/Avatar: Signature
> Render/Stock: http://kuro-kouri.deviantart.com/art/gothic-nekomimi-render-379314338 You can choose the stock.
> Style and effects: You can choose whatever you think looks good c:
> Colors: Black and white
> Text: If I mean anything to you, I'm sorry, but I've made up my mind.
> Font: Choose, please ~
> Size: 500x150
> Other: N/A
> 
> Thank you!! c:



Accepted! I like the render. Let me see what I can do


----------



## Mercedes

I'd like an Overworld!
Pokemon: Haunter, Zorark, Mega Gardavior, mega absoul. 
- Shiny?: yes Haunter only. 
Trainer:
- Custom Trainer: the sprite you made of me last time.
- Custom OC?: Luckypinch http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-&#10085;-I-will-be-forever-great-full!/page3
Direction: right. 

* Ordering an Overworld for a userbar!*


----------



## Axeler137

Luckypinch said:


> I'd like an Overworld!
> Pokemon: Haunter, Zorark, Mega Gardavior, mega absoul.
> - Shiny?: yes Haunter only.
> Trainer:
> - Custom Trainer: the sprite you made of me last time.
> - Custom OC?: Luckypinch http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-&#10085;-I-will-be-forever-great-full!/page3
> Direction: right.
> 
> * Ordering an Overworld for a userbar!*



The blonde and the patchwork cat? Just to clarify.


----------



## Axeler137

----------------------------------------------------------------------------






@Gregy:





@Trundle:





@Kittenz:










@Fuzzling:





----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks again for ordering and if you need/want any changes to be made, let me know!

@Luckypinch:
Please reply to my post here.​


----------



## Gregriii

I love it! And Foxy's face is...  too badass xd


----------



## Mercedes

Axeler137 said:


> The blonde and the patchwork cat? Just to clarify.



Yep


----------



## nard

Aaahhh, it's great, Alexer! I'll be sure to use it.


----------



## Trundle

Thank you so much Axeler!


----------



## Axeler137




----------



## Nerd House

I'd like a GFX!
Signature/Avatar: *Signature*
Render/Stock:

Style: *Special Effects / Color Splash / Vector*
Effects: *Heavy* / Medium / Light
Colors: *Anything*
Text: *Nerd House Gaming*
- Font: *Any*
Size: *Typical sig size*
Other:

For the effects, style, colors, font, renders, etc.....Just do what you are comfortable with and make it awesome. I'm leaving it up to your style and creativity.
This will be used to advertise my Steam Curator Group, a link to which is in my sig now.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Axeler137

Adol the Red said:


> I'd like a GFX!
> Signature/Avatar: *Signature*
> Render/Stock:
> 
> Style: *Special Effects / Color Splash / Vector*
> Effects: *Heavy* / Medium / Light
> Colors: *Anything*
> Text: *Nerd House Gaming*
> - Font: *Any*
> Size: *Typical sig size*
> Other:
> 
> For the effects, style, colors, font, renders, etc.....Just do what you are comfortable with and make it awesome. I'm leaving it up to your style and creativity.
> This will be used to advertise my Steam Curator Group, a link to which is in my sig now.
> 
> Many thanks in advance!



Do you have some sort of render you would like me to use? Or you just want text..?


----------



## Nerd House

Axeler137 said:


> Do you have some sort of render you would like me to use? Or you just want text..?



I don't have one in mind, but I do want one. If you have one you feel most comfortable working with, use that one. I really don't mind as long as it's gaming related and awesome. I'm sure you'll blow my request out of the water no matter what you use!


----------



## Axeler137

Adol the Red said:


> I don't have one in mind, but I do want one. If you have one you feel most comfortable working with, use that one. I really don't mind as long as it's gaming related and awesome. I'm sure you'll blow my request out of the water no matter what you use!



Alright. I'll do some research and see what I can do. Accepted then.


----------



## Nerd House

Axeler137 said:


> Alright. I'll do some research and see what I can do. Accepted then.



Awesome, thank you!


----------



## Mercedes

Axeler137 said:


> The blonde and the patchwork cat? Just to clarify.



The blone and the patchwork cat :3


----------



## Aradai

I'd like an GFX!
Signature/Avatar: *Signature* / Avatar / Both
Render/Stock: [x]
Style: *Special Effects* / Color Splash / Vector
Effects: Heavy / Medium / *Light*
Colors: Blue.
Text: Korra
 - Font: [x]
Size: 400x150
Other: Thanks! I hope you're doing well.


----------



## starlark

Spoiler: order lel



*I'd like a GFX!*
Signature/Avatar: Avatar
Render/Stock: the face of this
Style: Special Effects (blood spatter :3)
Effects: Heavy
Colors: red.
Size: 100x100 if you can do that? :3
Other: could you have the effects only going over one half of her face? like a sort of mask? I don't know how to say it xD hopefully you understand me!



Thank you! What you're doing is awesome


----------



## Axeler137

Sparkanine said:


> I'd like an GFX!
> Signature/Avatar: *Signature* / Avatar / Both
> Render/Stock: [x]
> Style: *Special Effects* / Color Splash / Vector
> Effects: Heavy / Medium / *Light[/URL]
> Colors: Blue.
> Text: Korra
> - Font: [x]
> Size: 400x150
> Other: Thanks! I hope you're doing well. *


*



starlark said:





Spoiler: order lel



I'd like a GFX!
Signature/Avatar: Avatar
Render/Stock: the face of this
Style: Special Effects (blood spatter :3)
Effects: Heavy
Colors: red.
Size: 100x100 if you can do that? :3
Other: could you have the effects only going over one half of her face? like a sort of mask? I don't know how to say it xD hopefully you understand me!



Thank you! What you're doing is awesome 

Click to expand...


Both accepted! I will try to get to orders today! *


----------



## Stepheroo

AXELER, YOUR STUFF JUST KEEPS IMPROVING <3


----------



## Axeler137

Stepheroo said:


> AXELER, YOUR STUFF JUST KEEPS IMPROVING <3



THANKS SO MUCH GIRL! MISS YA!!!


----------



## Axeler137




----------



## f11

I'd like a Gfx Banner :3
Renders: a b c d and e
Stock: You can pick one that fits
Style: special effects {heavy}
Colors: idk
Text: Crystal 「 Mains 」
Font: x
Size: Banner Size
Other: Sorry if it's too much, thanks in advance!


----------



## Axeler137

------------------------------------------------------------------






@Adol the Red:




I saw that you had a lot of references to Final Fantasy so I went that direction with it. 

@Sparky:




Just went with some sort of style! Hope you like it!

@starlark:




I tried my best to understand and figure out the best way to go about with the render you gave me. Let me know if you would like any changes to it. 

@Luckypinch:
Still a WIP!

------------------------------------------------------------------

As always, thanks for ordering and enjoy!

------------------------------------------------------------------​


C r y s t a l said:


> I'd like a Gfx Banner :3
> Renders: a b c d and e
> Stock: You can pick one that fits
> Style: special effects {heavy}
> Colors: idk
> Text: Crystal 「 Mains 」
> Font: x
> Size: Banner Size
> Other: Sorry if it's too much, thanks in advance!



Just choose one? Acceptd btw.


----------



## f11

Axeler137 said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Adol the Red:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that you had a lot of references to Final Fantasy so I went that direction with it.
> 
> @Sparky:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just went with some sort of style! Hope you like it!
> 
> @starlark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried my best to understand and figure out the best way to go about with the render you gave me. Let me know if you would like any changes to it.
> 
> @Luckypinch:
> Still a WIP!
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> As always, thanks for ordering and enjoy!
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------​
> 
> 
> Just choose one? Acceptd btw.


yah. I'm not good at finding stocks. Also I forgot one render, sorry. http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20140523092400/ssb/images/5/51/Main_(2).png


----------



## Axeler137




----------



## Nerd House

Axeler137 said:


> @Adol the Red:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that you had a lot of references to Final Fantasy so I went that direction with it.



Looks great! Thanks you


----------



## starlark

Oh wow! I love it! Thank you so much, it's exactly what I wanted! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

If you could though, could you add a fancy dark red background to it? I really don't mind, as long as it looks nice


----------



## Aradai

It looks awesome! Thank you so much!


----------



## Axeler137

Adol the Red said:


> Looks great! Thanks you





Sparkanine said:


> It looks awesome! Thank you so much!



You are both very welcome!



starlark said:


> Oh wow! I love it! Thank you so much, it's exactly what I wanted! <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> If you could though, could you add a fancy dark red background to it? I really don't mind, as long as it looks nice



Let me see what I can do. The render you gave me is stuck to a white background so I don't know how much I can do without it coming out funny.


----------



## Axeler137

---------------------------------------------------------------------






@starlark:




Hope you like it!






@Luckypinch:




Let me know of any changes that need to be made, if any.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

As always, thanks for ordering and enjoy!​


----------



## starlark

Axeler137 said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @starlark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it!
> ​



That looks perfect! Thank you so much! <3


----------



## Axeler137




----------



## JayTrain

Hello man I have a request for me and my friend... don't worry we want the same thing 

Signature/Avatar: Signature /*Avatar*/ Both
Render/Stock:[x]
Style:* Special Effects* / Color Splash / Vector
Effects: Heavy / *Medium* / Light
Colors: Gray
Text: 
- Font:
Size: 100x100
Other: Thank you, also if this render doesn't work I'll find another.


----------



## Mercedes

I'd like an Userbar!
Text: Mercedes Pokemart 
Image/Overworld:
- If Overworld, post here: http://u.cubeupload.com/majexs137/luckypinch.gif
- If Overworld, Style: HGSS 
Colors: neon pink neon green cyan
Position: (Text/image right,) 
Other:


----------



## Axeler137

RJtheACPlayer said:


> Hello man I have a request for me and my friend... don't worry we want the same thing
> 
> Signature/Avatar: Signature /*Avatar*/ Both
> Render/Stock:[x]
> Style:* Special Effects* / Color Splash / Vector
> Effects: Heavy / *Medium* / Light
> Colors: Gray
> Text:
> - Font:
> Size: 100x100
> Other: Thank you, also if this render doesn't work I'll find another.





Luckypinch said:


> I'd like an Userbar!
> Text: Mercedes Pokemart
> Image/Overworld:
> - If Overworld, post here: http://u.cubeupload.com/majexs137/luckypinch.gif
> - If Overworld, Style: HGSS
> Colors: neon pink neon green cyan
> Position: (Text/image right,)
> Other:



*Both Accepted!*


----------



## Bird

Heyo! I'd like an GFX!
Signature/Avatar: Signature / *Avatar* / Both
Render/Stock: Renders [ *One* and *Two* ]
Style: Special Effects / Color Splash / *Vector*
Effects: *Heavy* / Medium / Light
Colors: Navy Blue and White
Text: Bird
- Font: Century Gothic
Size: 150 x 100
Other: Just their heads please, Apollo's head is facing the East on the left side whereas Pierce's head is facing West on the right side. | Not sure if you do this specific size, but I hope you can accept it.


----------



## Jawile

Hey! Your stuff looks really good!

Signature/Avatar: Avatar
Render/Stock: Render, no stock
Style: Color Splash
Effects: Medium
Colors: Purple and red
Text: none
- Font:
Size: 150 x 100
Other:


----------



## FireNinja1

I'd like an GFX!
Signature/Avatar: *Signature* / Avatar / Both
Render/Stock: [x]
Style: Special Effects / *Color Splash* / Vector
Effects: *Heavy* / Medium / Light
Colors: Black and Yellow/Gold
Text: FireNinja1
 - Font: I'm not too sure on this one, but something that'd fit in with the Pikachu/Electric theme.
Size: 500 x 150
Other: Any issues, please VM me, I likely won't be checking back here too often.


----------



## Cam1

My friend is gonna join TBT soon and I wanna get her an avatar made for her 
Signature/Avatar: Signature / *Avatar* / Both
Render/Stock:[x]
Style: *Special Effects* / Color Splash / Vector
Effects: Heavy / *Medium* / Light
Colors: Pink
Text: Togami x Bree
- Font: Something that looks kind of loveyish. 
Size: 100x100
Other: Thank you, also if this render doesn't work I'll find another.

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait, I forgot. She doesnt have 200 posts. She will be here when she does


----------



## Hipster

These are wicked *.* now.. I need to wait for 200 posts x.X


----------



## Axeler137

Bird said:


> Heyo! I'd like an GFX!
> Signature/Avatar: Signature / *Avatar* / Both
> Render/Stock: Renders [ *One* and *Two* ]
> Style: Special Effects / Color Splash / *Vector*
> Effects: *Heavy* / Medium / Light
> Colors: Navy Blue and White
> Text: Bird
> - Font: Century Gothic
> Size: 150 x 100
> Other: Just their heads please, Apollo's head is facing the East on the left side whereas Pierce's head is facing West on the right side. | Not sure if you do this specific size, but I hope you can accept it.





Jawile said:


> Hey! Your stuff looks really good!
> 
> Signature/Avatar: Avatar
> Render/Stock: Render, no stock
> Style: Color Splash
> Effects: Medium
> Colors: Purple and red
> Text: none
> - Font:
> Size: 150 x 100
> Other:





FireNinja1 said:


> I'd like an GFX!
> Signature/Avatar: *Signature* / Avatar / Both
> Render/Stock: [x]
> Style: Special Effects / *Color Splash* / Vector
> Effects: *Heavy* / Medium / Light
> Colors: Black and Yellow/Gold
> Text: FireNinja1
> - Font:
> Size: 500 x 150
> Other: Any issues, please VM me, I likely won't be checking back here too often.



All accepted. I'm slowly working on orders since I just started working again, thanks guys!



PokeCam420 said:


> My friend is gonna join TBT soon and I wanna get her an avatar made for her
> Signature/Avatar: Signature / *Avatar* / Both
> Render/Stock:[x]
> Style: *Special Effects* / Color Splash / Vector
> Effects: Heavy / *Medium* / Light
> Colors: Pink
> Text: Togami x Bree
> - Font: Something that looks kind of loveyish.
> Size: 100x100
> Other: Thank you, also if this render doesn't work I'll find another.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> wait, I forgot. She doesnt have 200 posts. She will be here when she does



Yeah, um make sure she has 200 posts please :3


----------



## a potato

Request Form:

I'd like an Overworld!
Pokemon: Duskull, Umbreon, and Pumpkaboo
- Shiny?: Only the Umbreon
Trainer: Look below
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: Could you do Jack Skellington? 
Direction: Walking to the left


----------



## Ashtot

Hey bro, I'd like an GFX!
Signature/Avatar: Signature
Render/Stock: Stock [DRAGON]
Style: Color Splash
Effects: Light
Colors: Same pallete as in the stock.
Text: None.
Size: Maximum signature size.
Other: Nothing too fancy, just make it a bit magical.


----------



## Axeler137

a potato said:


> Request Form:
> 
> I'd like an Overworld!
> Pokemon: Duskull, Umbreon, and Pumpkaboo
> - Shiny?: Only the Umbreon
> Trainer: Look below
> - Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: Could you do Jack Skellington?
> Direction: Walking to the left



Accepted! Sorry about that, btw!



Ashtot said:


> Hey bro, I'd like an GFX!
> Signature/Avatar: Signature
> Render/Stock: Stock [DRAGON]
> Style: Color Splash
> Effects: Light
> Colors: Same pallete as in the stock.
> Text: None.
> Size: Maximum signature size.
> Other: Nothing too fancy, just make it a bit magical.



Any specific part you want the color to splash on (flames, body, scales, etc)? because it a whole lot of the same main color.


----------



## Bird

I just noticed you linked me as "Birdy", lol nice little detail that I missed.​


----------



## Nanobyte

Hello! Could I possibly get a userbar?
Image/Overworld: Overworld
- If Overworld, post here: I don't understand this question sorry eep
- If Overworld, Style: PMD if possible but if not, just regular overworld. I'm not super picky!
Colors: Purple and Dark blue, light the night sky.
Position: Here's a text picture    (shiny Ylveltal) (Shiny Sylveon) (Shiny Mew) Nanobyte (Mew) (Sylveon) (Ylveltal) They're all facing forward.
Other: Good luck!


----------



## Axeler137

Bird said:


> I just noticed you linked me as "Birdy", lol nice little detail that I missed.​



It's the little things 



Nanobyte said:


> Hello! Could I possibly get a userbar?
> Image/Overworld: Overworld
> - If Overworld, post here: I don't understand this question sorry eep
> - If Overworld, Style: PMD if possible but if not, just regular overworld. I'm not super picky!
> Colors: Purple and Dark blue, light the night sky.
> Position: Here's a text picture    (shiny Ylveltal) (Shiny Sylveon) (Shiny Mew) Nanobyte (Mew) (Sylveon) (Ylveltal) They're all facing forward.
> Other: Good luck!



Oh, for the question, that is for when your overworld is complete. (I should probably fix that)
But I would ask if you order an overworld first then the userbar, just to make it easier for my sake. Thanks.


----------



## Ashtot

Axeler137 said:


> Accepted! Sorry about that, btw!
> 
> 
> 
> Any specific part you want the color to splash on (flames, body, scales, etc)? because it a whole lot of the same main color.



Sorry about that, I want the flames to have the effect, thanks!


----------



## Klinkguin

I'd like an Overworld!
Pokemon: Typhlosion, Darkrai, Pikachu, Mew, Miltank, Gallade
- Shiny?: If possible could they all be shiny except for Typhlosion? Thanks if you can 
Trainer: No thanks 
Direction: Could the pokemon possibly be facing right please? Thanks if you can


----------



## Axeler137

Ashtot said:


> Sorry about that, I want the flames to have the effect, thanks!



No problem! Accepted. 



Klinkguin said:


> I'd like an Overworld!
> Pokemon: Typhlosion, Darkrai, Pikachu, Mew, Miltank, Gallade
> - Shiny?: If possible could they all be shiny except for Typhlosion? Thanks if you can
> Trainer: No thanks
> Direction: Could the pokemon possibly be facing right please? Thanks if you can



Yeah, yeah I can do that. Accepted!


----------



## Axeler137

@Crystal:
Okay so I went a little over board and just did all six of your renders. You only have to pay for one. (315 Btw).
It really helped me transition from GIMP to Photoshop so thank you. Hope you like them.


Spoiler: Six Banners




































@Everyone Else:
WIP xD​


----------



## Nanobyte

Axeler137 said:


> It's the little things
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, for the question, that is for when your overworld is complete. (I should probably fix that)
> But I would ask if you order an overworld first then the userbar, just to make it easier for my sake. Thanks.



Oh. Alright then!
If I wanted pokemon on both sides, would that count as two overworlds or one?


----------



## Axeler137

Nanobyte said:


> Oh. Alright then!
> If I wanted pokemon on both sides, would that count as two overworlds or one?



Just one's fine. The beauty of copy and paste my friend.


----------



## f11

Omg thanks soooo much. I LOVE IT. Thanks man.


----------



## Axeler137

---------------------------------------------------------






@a potato:





@Klinkguin:










@RJ:





@Birdy:





@JAW:





@FireNinja:





@Ashtot:










@Luckypinch:





---------------------------------------------------------

As always, thanks for ordering and please let me know of any changes that need to be made. 
Thanks~​


----------



## Bird

Axeler137 said:


> @Birdy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Thank you very much! It's really is awesome!


----------



## Jawile

Oh man, that's awesome! thanks for making ultra-bae avatar


----------



## Klinkguin

Thanks so much, it looks awesome


----------



## Aradai

Hey, Axel! I haven't ordered in a while, sorry! I love the new creations! 

I'd like an GFX!
Signature/Avatar: Signature /Avatar/ *Both*
Render/Stock: [x]
Style: *Special Effects* / Color Splash / Vector
Effects: Heavy / *Medium* / Light
Colors: Green
Text: "Makashima Yuusuke" and under that, "The Peak Spider "
- Font: [x]
Size: 100x100 (avi) 400x150 (sig)
Other: Nope, thanks!


----------



## Ashtot

Thanks for the sig, it's great!


----------



## FireNinja1

Ahhh that's amazing, I'll put that in my sig ASAP! Thank you so much!


----------



## JayTrain

Thank you very much axel ;]


----------



## Axeler137

Bird said:


> Thank you very much! It's really is awesome!





Jawile said:


> Oh man, that's awesome! thanks for making ultra-bae avatar





Klinkguin said:


> Thanks so much, it looks awesome





Ashtot said:


> Thanks for the sig, it's great!





FireNinja1 said:


> Ahhh that's amazing, I'll put that in my sig ASAP! Thank you so much!





RJtheACPlayer said:


> Thank you very much axel ;]



You are all very welcome! Enjoy~



Sparkanine said:


> Hey, Axel! I haven't ordered in a while, sorry! I love the new creations!
> 
> I'd like an GFX!
> Signature/Avatar: Signature /Avatar/ *Both*
> Render/Stock: [x]
> Style: *Special Effects* / Color Splash / Vector
> Effects: Heavy / *Medium* / Light
> Colors: Green
> Text: "Makashima Yuusuke" and under that, "The Peak Spider "
> - Font: [x]
> Size: 100x100 (avi) 400x150 (sig)
> Other: Nope, thanks!



And, accepted. I always know you will come around to it


----------



## asuka

I'd like an GFX!
Signature/Avatar: Signature
Render/Stock: here (you can choose a stock that fits)
Style: *Special Effects* / Color Splash / Vector
Effects: *Heavy* / Medium / Light
Colors: red/orange tones
Text: "don't come near me".."all you ever do is _hurt me_".
Font: You can choose what looks best. preferably not cursive~
Size: 500x150
Other: love your work :3 i'll definitely leave a tip ^^


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo

I'd like an Overworld!
Pokemon: Can you use this? http://galahawk.deviantart.com/art/Pudgy-Pidgey-GPX-Novelty-305640052
- Shiny?: No
Trainer: Surprise me
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: N/A
Direction: Left


----------



## Benevoir

I'd like an GFX!
Signature/Avatar: *Signature* / Avatar / Both
Render/Stock: [♦] - Is it OK if you decide what stocks to use?
Style: *Special Effects* / Color Splash / Vector
Effects: Heavy / Medium / *Light*
Colors: Up to you!
Text: honeyprince
- Font: I'll leave it up to you!
Size: Same size as the ones in the examples
Other: Thank you, and keep up the great work!


----------



## Axeler137

asuka said:


> I'd like an GFX!
> Signature/Avatar: Signature
> Render/Stock: here (you can choose a stock that fits)
> Style: *Special Effects* / Color Splash / Vector
> Effects: *Heavy* / Medium / Light
> Colors: red/orange tones
> Text: "don't come near me".."all you ever do is _hurt me_".
> Font: You can choose what looks best. preferably not cursive~
> Size: 500x150
> Other: love your work :3 i'll definitely leave a tip ^^





BirdsAreCoolYo said:


> I'd like an Overworld!
> Pokemon: Can you use this? http://galahawk.deviantart.com/art/Pudgy-Pidgey-GPX-Novelty-305640052
> - Shiny?: No
> Trainer: Surprise me
> - Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: N/A
> Direction: Left





honeyprince said:


> I'd like an GFX!
> Signature/Avatar: *Signature* / Avatar / Both
> Render/Stock: [♦] - Is it OK if you decide what stocks to use?
> Style: *Special Effects* / Color Splash / Vector
> Effects: Heavy / Medium / *Light*
> Colors: Up to you!
> Text: honeyprince
> - Font: I'll leave it up to you!
> Size: Same size as the ones in the examples
> Other: Thank you, and keep up the great work!



All accepted~


----------



## Cam1

Man Ive got to request from you again! Sadly, I was busy all through fall break too so I coulsnt work on GFX. Maybe Ill be able to tomorrow


----------



## Puffy

I'd like an Overworld~
Pokemon: Arcanine, Zapdos, Sylveon, Mawile, Pumpkaboo aaand Greninja ;w;
- Shiny?: Only the Sylveon and Pumpkaboo ;w;
Trainer: none uvu;;
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?:
Direction: right~

(sorry for so many pokemon @w@)


----------



## Axeler137

Puffy said:


> I'd like an Overworld~
> Pokemon: Arcanine, Zapdos, Sylveon, Mawile, Pumpkaboo aaand Greninja ;w;
> - Shiny?: Only the Sylveon and Pumpkaboo ;w;
> Trainer: none uvu;;
> - Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?:
> Direction: right~
> 
> (sorry for so many pokemon @w@)



Accepted! I will try and get to orders today. That is my goal! 
Thanks for being so patient guys.


----------



## Mario.

I'd like an GFX! banner
Render/Stock:http://i1.minus.com/iUaS4ifPKpSGU.png http://pichost.me/1618639/
Effects: Heavy 
Style: Special Effects 
Colors: you choose
Text: none.
Font none.
Size: 715x 215px


----------



## Jaebeommie

Can I request GFX from you if I let you pick all of the effects, fonts, colors, etc? I'm not that picky and I thoroughly enjoy all of your work.


----------



## Axeler137

To all of those who have requested stuff from me, I am committing to working on them right now! So stay tuned!
So sorry for the long wait, especially Sparky D:

---------------------------------------------------------------------



Mario. said:


> I'd like an GFX! banner
> Render/Stock:http://i1.minus.com/iUaS4ifPKpSGU.png http://pichost.me/1618639/
> Effects: Heavy
> Colors: you choose
> Text: none.
> Font none.
> Size: 715x 215px



Accepted. Send over the cash when I'm finished with it. 



Jaebeommie said:


> Can I request GFX from you if I let you pick all of the effects, fonts, colors, etc? I'm not that picky and I thoroughly enjoy all of your work.



Sure you can! I don't mind at all. I might have some questions from you however.


----------



## Aradai

take your time, man! don't worry, I'm sure we understand.


----------



## Mario.

Axeler137 said:


> To all of those who have requested stuff from me, I am committing to working on them right now! So stay tuned!
> So sorry for the long wait, especially Sparky D:
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Accepted. Send over the cash when I'm finished with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you can! I don't mind at all. I might have some questions from you however.



I'll send you the bells right now


----------



## Jaebeommie

Ahhh! I'm glad. Here is a formal request then. I will eagerly and patiently wait for the result. Thank you for your time and consideration for doing these for everyone <3

I'd like an GFX!
Signature/Avatar: Signature
Render/Stock: [ x ] and whatever stock you think would look nice~
Style: Special Effects
Effects: Up to you
Colors: Any colors you think are suitable, as well as darker shades of red and blue.
Text: *Nothing* is true, *everything* is permitted.
- Font: Up to you
Size: 500 x 150
Other: I'd like for the bolded words in the text to be a different color/font from the other words. I hope that makes sense D:

If you have any other questions please let me know. I don't want this to be difficult for you D:


----------



## Mario.

I  forgot to add Style: i want  Special Effects


----------



## Holla

Is it possible for you to update my overworld sprite you made me a while ago? (The one in my signature). I was modelling it after my in game team, but I didn't end up using a Shiny Metagross. Could you possibly switch out the Metagross for a regular non-shiny Mightyena? I'd greatly appreciate it. I'll send a tip your way too just because I love your work. ^.^

Edit: Had to remove it from sig due to space issues, but I still use it to make my Pokemon shop look nice. It's this one:


----------



## MishMeesh

Hi! Are you still making overworld sprites? If not, it's cool. But if you are, let me know! (I can tip!) 

I'd like an Overworld!
Pokemon: Cubone, Skarmory, Bayleef, Vaporeon, Seviper, Ninetales
- Shiny?: None
Trainer: None
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?:
Direction: Left


----------



## oreo

I'd like an Overworld!
Pokemon: Charizard, Greninja, Sylveon, Mew, Jirachi, Latias
- Shiny?: Yes! Shiny Charizard, Greninja, and Sylveon!
Trainer: My mayor
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: Yes! My mayor please? 



Spoiler










Direction: To the right

I can pay 100 tbt. ^^


----------



## Mercedes

I'd like an Overworld!
Pokemon: Jigglypuff (other pink pokemon 10 other pink pokemon (don't care what kind just need to be pink)
- Shiny?: nope
Trainer: a
- Custom Trainer= a girl with pink hair (cotton candy pink) pink dress pink shoes blond hair (kinda curly) brown eyes
Direction: right


----------

